# Ruhrbike-Festival 2009



## xr-fido (2. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem das Ruhrbike-Festival vor einigen Wochen den Zuschlag für die Ausrichtung des fünften Laufs zur Internationalen Mountainbike Bundesliga erhalten hat und die Homepage in den letzten Tagen auch entsprechend angepasst wurde, können wir berichten, dass es am 27. Juni 2009 wieder den Ruhrbike-Marathon und am 28. Juni wieder zahlreiche Bundesliga-Rennen auf dem Harkortberg in Wetter (Ruhr) geben wird. Darüber hinaus werden noch CC-Nachwuchs-Rennen im Rahmen des NRW-Cups sowie Six-Pack-Sprint-Races als Bestandteil der Bundesliga-Serie gestartet.

Das Anmeldeportal für den Marathon wird voraussichtlich innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen freigeschaltet.

Weitere Infos gibt es unter http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi freut mich sehr das der Marathon 2009 wieder stattfindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kill[O]R (2. Dezember 2008)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, war ja mein erster damals


----------



## Lateralus (3. Dezember 2008)

Meiner auch - und der interessanteste und gleichzeitigst schmerzhafteste. Freue mich schon


----------



## SBIKERC (3. Dezember 2008)

bin den Marathon ebenfalls schonmal gefahren...die Strecke war echt interessant
aber die CC Runde sah noch geiler aus, denke also das ich dann das CC Rennen fahre da es eh zum IXS Cup gehört


----------



## xr-fido (3. Dezember 2008)

Tja, im Rahmen des NRW-Cups werden wir auf der CC-Strecke leider nur die Nachwuchsrennen starten können, da der eng gesteckte Zeitplan keine anderen Möglichkeiten zulässt. Das liegt insbesondere daran, dass bei den Bundesliga-Rennen samstags schon die Sprintrennen gefahren werden müssen, die sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Das erklärt auch den "frühzeitigen" Start des Ruhrbike-Marathons im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren.

Dennoch finden in der lizenzfreien Kategorie alle Altersklassen ihre Berücksichtigung - nur entweder auf das Marathonrennen oder die CC-Rennen verteilt.

Allerdings wird es in 2009 dann auch nicht mehr IXS-Cup heissen...


----------



## SBIKERC (5. Dezember 2008)

wie wird den der IXS Cup 2009 heißen???...gibt ja leider noch keine 09-er Termine


----------



## Eifelscout (5. Dezember 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> wie wird den der IXS Cup 2009 heißen???...gibt ja leider noch keine 09-er Termine


Hilft vielleicht weiter
http://www.time-and-voice.com/Veranstaltungen.htm

Viele Grüsse
eifelscout


----------



## xr-fido (23. Dezember 2008)

Ab heute ist das Anmeldeportal für den Ruhrbike-Marathon 2009 geöffnet.

Und da es für das kommende Jahr noch keinen Sponsor gibt, heißt die Serie zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ganz schlicht NRW-Cup. Wer allerdings noch ein paar tausend Euro übrig hat, darf sich gerne melden und sich das Titel-Sponsoring sichern


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. Dezember 2008)

*freu*


----------



## hefra (24. Dezember 2008)

Der Termin ist hart... Freitags Straßenrennen, Samstags Marathon und Sonntags Bundesliga.

Ich wüsste nicht welches Rennen ich auslassen sollte... Marthon macht Spaß, CC will ich unbedingt und Straße ist quasi Pflicht und macht auch Bock. Also volles Programm.

Ist die CC Strecke eigentlich vorher offen? Von Witten ist das ja in bester Trainingsentfernung. Locker warmfahren, CC Training und locker ausrollen.
Wenns möglich ist da zu trainieren komme ich mal mit dem MTB vorbei, normal fahre ich 2-3mal die Woche mit dem Rennrad durch Wetter.

Gibt es nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Startplätzen oder kann man mit der Meldung warten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (26. Dezember 2008)

wo ist freitags das straßenrennen? sag nicht in neheim...


----------



## hefra (31. Dezember 2008)

Ja. Wenn ich das Datum richtig im Kopf hab ist das am 26. Also den Freitag!
Bist du auch mit vollem Programm dabei? Dieses Jahr wären wir ja beide im Anfängerrennen  
Ich denke ich werd kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich den Marathon fahre. Der ist zwar ziemlich geil, aber drei Tage Rennen ist doch schon krass!


----------



## pseudosportler (19. Januar 2009)

Mal ne Info für alle Singlespeed Bekloppten , es gibt eine extra Wertung für Singlespeedfahrer, nur bei der Anmeldung kann man es nicht vermerken, wen man als Eingangfahrer gewertet werden will.
Nach einem sehr schnellen E-Mail Kontakt , kam die Info das man nach der Anmeldung ne kurze Mail schreiben soll und dann in der entsprechenden Singlespeed Klasse gelistet wird.
Weiß jetzt nicht ob ich mich darauf freuen soll .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Rotten67 (13. Mai 2009)

Habe mich da auch angemeldet.
Da steht der Kurs ist technisch. Ich nehme mal die CTF in Essen als Massstab, wie ist das Verhältnis.
In Essen bin ich gut durchgekommen..


----------



## Fischkopp (13. Mai 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Habe mich da auch angemeldet.
> Da steht der Kurs ist technisch. Ich nehme mal die CTF in Essen als Massstab, wie ist das Verhältnis.
> In Essen bin ich gut durchgekommen..


Fahrtechnisch sind die anspruchsvolleren Stellen auf ähnlichem Niveau, konditionell ist ist Wetter allerdings eine Nummer härter, da es praktisch keine Passagen gibt, wo man es einfach mal rollen lassen kann.


----------



## Rotten67 (13. Mai 2009)

Dann ist ja gut...
Das mit dem technischen Anspruch ist ja ein subjektives Empfinden.
Dann sollte ich wohl durchkommen...
Die HM sind nicht so das große Problem.....eher lange Abfahrten, wenn es mir zu schnell wird dann muss ich dann und wann mal ein wenig die Bremse ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xr-fido (14. Mai 2009)

Es hat halt ne Menge Singletrails und an ein, zwei Stellen ist es doch noch mal ein bißchen schwieriger geworden. Lange Abfahrten hat es eigentlich kaum, sondern sowohl die Auf- als auch die Abfahrten sind eher kurz und knackig. Im letzten Drittel wird es heftig werden und dann muss noch einiges an Kondition vorhanden sein.


----------



## xr-fido (18. Mai 2009)

Mittlerweile stehen nur noch 130 der insgesamt 800 Startplätze zur Verfügung, so dass man sich mit einer Anmeldung allmählich sputen sollte. 
Ansonsten besteht nur noch die Möglichkeit, zuletzt einen Platz derjenigen zu bekommen, die nicht rechtzeitig zahlen wollten...


----------



## Loriot76 (19. Mai 2009)

Habe mich auch angemeldet und ich hoffe dass ich die Sache durchstehe. Ich denke technisch gesehen sollte es machbar sein. Zur Not schiebe ich halt mal 2 Meter, habe damit kein Problem. Nur konditionell scheint es ja nicht ohne zu sein, so dass ich die nächsten Wochen ordentlich Kondition bolzen werde. 
Habe ja das Siebengebirge in der Nähe, so dass es paar mal auf den Ölberg raufgehen wird.


----------



## xr-fido (16. Juni 2009)

Heute wurde das Anmeldeportal für den Ruhrbike-Marathon geschlossen, da wir die maximale Teilnehmerzahl erreicht haben.

Hier noch ein Hinweis an diejenigen, die bisher noch nicht die Startgebühr entrichtet haben: Bitte vergesst nicht bis Mittwoch, 24.06.2009, zu überweisen. 

Wer nicht bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt zahlt, verliert seinen Startplatz und andere Interessierte rücken nach.


----------



## Wayne70 (22. Juni 2009)

Hat noch jemand einen Rennbericht aus 2007? Bin zwar selbst gefahren, aber wollte mir nochmals verinnerlichen, wo es die sog. Highlights gab.
Hab das nicht mehr so parat.
Ansonsten bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt. Wetter soll ja auch halbwegs ok werden. Wayne


----------



## Rumas (22. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre den Marathon zum ersten mal und was man so hört soll er ja sehr Traillastig  sein. Wie ist den so die Strecke. Ist bei den jetztigen Wetterverhältnissen mit viel Schlamm/ Matsch zu rechnen?
Kommt man mit Racing Ralph klar oder sollte es vielleicht doch etwas gröberes sein?
Ich kenne eigentlich nur die Sauerland Marathons und weiss nicht so recht was mich erwartet. Forstautobahnen dürfte es in der Gegend wohl nicht so viele geben.


----------



## SBIKERC (23. Juni 2009)

bin Wetter zulezt 2004 gefahren...für einen Marathon ist die Strecke echt technisch bzw hat viele Trailabschnitte...im Vergleich zum Beispiel mit Saalhausen sind beide etwa gleich fordernt, Saalhausen hat aber längere Anstiege, Wetter dafür mal eine Treppe oder ein paar Wurzeln mehr
Zum Schluss der Anstieg wieder hoch zum Start/Ziel kostet nochmal ordentlich Körner
Ich denke bei den angesagten Wetter kannst du ruhig mit RR fahren, bei Matsch besser NRocket Ron oder NN

bis Samstag


----------



## Wayne70 (23. Juni 2009)

Rumas schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Marathon zum ersten mal und was man so hört soll er ja sehr Traillastig  sein. Wie ist den so die Strecke. Ist bei den jetztigen Wetterverhältnissen mit viel Schlamm/ Matsch zu rechnen?
> Kommt man mit Racing Ralph klar oder sollte es vielleicht doch etwas gröberes sein?
> Ich kenne eigentlich nur die Sauerland Marathons und weiss nicht so recht was mich erwartet. Forstautobahnen dürfte es in der Gegend wohl nicht so viele geben.



Also wie ich in deinen Fotos meine zu erkennen fährst du Fully oder?
Dann mit RRalph wird schon passen. Klar wenn es noch gut regnet (kann passieren) dann geht ein anderer Reifen wohl besser. Aber Wetter ist technischer ja - aber nur im Vergleich zu anderen Autobahnen. Ist halt mehr MTB als ein Marathon im Sauerland. Aber dafür machts auch mehr Laune. Also wenn nicht viel wg. Regen passiert würde ich sagen das passt.
Ich nehm aktuell RRon.


----------



## zweikreise (23. Juni 2009)

*Startplatz frei*

Hallo,

jetzt am Wochenende findet der Ruhrbike-marathon statt. leider ist mein Sohn erkrankt und kann nicht teilnehmen. 

www.ruhrbike-festival.de 

Der marathon ist ausgebucht. 

Wer starten möchte, schicke mir bitte schnelsstens eine PN mit Namen, Alterklasse, Teamname, Adresse und Handynummer.

Wer zuerst kommt.......

Dann kann ich es noch ummelden

Viele Grüße

zweikreise


----------



## Loriot76 (23. Juni 2009)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo ne Möglichkeit zu schauen, wo die Strecke entlangführt? Also z. B. als Google Earth Track. Ich weiß, die Waldbesitzer wollen nicht, dass man im vorherein die Strecke abfährt. 
Aber um meine Vorfreude (oder ist es Angst? ) zu steigern, würde mich schon interessieren, wie hoch der Wald bzw. Trailanteil ist. Kann man da ggf. Prozentzahlen angeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweikreise (24. Juni 2009)

zweikreise schrieb:


> *Startplatz frei*
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...




Der Startplatz ist weg!!!


----------



## Rumas (24. Juni 2009)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Also wie ich in deinen Fotos meine zu erkennen fährst du Fully oder?
> Dann mit RRalph wird schon passen. Klar wenn es noch gut regnet (kann passieren) dann geht ein anderer Reifen wohl besser. Aber Wetter ist technischer ja - aber nur im Vergleich zu anderen Autobahnen. Ist halt mehr MTB als ein Marathon im Sauerland. Aber dafür machts auch mehr Laune. Also wenn nicht viel wg. Regen passiert würde ich sagen das passt.
> Ich nehm aktuell RRon.



ne, das Fully ist Geschichte, ich fahr jetzt wieder HT, macht mir einfach mehr Spass. Ich werde dann mal bei RR bleiben, in Willingen gab es auch einige Schlammpassagen und da bin ich mit RR auch gut klargekommen und den Wetteraussichten nach dürfte die Strecke wohl etwas trockener sein als in Willingen.

Was mir im Moment etwas mehr Sorgen macht ist mein blöder Schnupfen.
naja, morgen mal ne Proberunde drehen und schauen wie die Beine nach 4 Tagen Pause so sind.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. Juni 2009)

Wettervorhersage sagt in etwa:

23 Grad, schwühlwarm, Gewitter möglich

Ich hasse Regen !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunny1766 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.
Suche die Ergebnisse vom letzten Marathon in Wetter!
Weiß jemand wo man die findet? 
Auf der offizielen Seite gibts nichts!!! 
Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruß
Sunny


----------



## Wayne70 (25. Juni 2009)

sunny1766 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> Suche die Ergebnisse vom letzten Marathon in Wetter!
> Weiß jemand wo man die findet?
> Auf der offizielen Seite gibts nichts!!!
> ...



http://www.mikro-funk-timing.de/ergebnisse/ruhrbike-festival/gesamt-marathon.tab.html


----------



## Rumas (25. Juni 2009)

von 2007 und 2006
http://www.mountainbike-marathon.de/index.php?site=marathon&marathon_id=263&year=2009


----------



## sunny1766 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo.
Danke habe sie mittlerweile auch selbst gefunden!
Werde beim nächsten mal einfach mal besser suchen! 
Gruß bis Samstag in Wetter.
Sunny


----------



## Wayne70 (26. Juni 2009)

So. Die die noch nicht bezahlt hatten sind aus der Meldeliste raus.
Scheinbar kann man sich daher jetzt noch nachmelden. Sollen so 70 Plätze damit frei sein.


----------



## roterflitzer (26. Juni 2009)

STARTPLATZ FREI


bin leider gestern krank geworden. hat jmd interesse an meinem Startplatz, der melde sich über PN. kann bis heute nachmittag geändert werden!


grüße vom flitzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (27. Juni 2009)

Falls es hier jemanden aus der näheren umgebung von Wetter giebt, wäre es nett mal zu wissen ob und wen wie viel es geregnet hat.
Danke in vorraus.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Lateralus (27. Juni 2009)

Und, wie war das Rennen? Erzählt mal. Wetter hat sich ja gehalten, oder?  Hier in Do wars jedenfalls trocken...konnte leider aufgrund von beeinträchtigender Medikation aufgrund eines Tinnitus(ses?) nicht mitfahren


----------



## SBIKERC (27. Juni 2009)

die Veranstaltung war super
die Strecke war top, schätze 50% Singletrailanteil...schönes Wetter und ein gutes Rahmenprogramm
habe 2:43H gebraucht und wurde wohl 11 in der Herrenklasse (Ergebnisse sind wohl noch nicht online, hatte nachgefragt)


----------



## Wayne70 (27. Juni 2009)

Wetter hat mitgespielt.
Startnummerausgabe war etwas blöde, da lange Wartezeit. Da muss sich die Orga wieder etwas einspielen. D.h. wieder jährliche die VA durchführen . Den Moderator am Start fand ich nicht so faszinierend.
Zur Strecke:
So um Kilometer 7 gab es einen Anstieg mit langer Wartezeit wg. Stau. Eigentlich auch nicht fahrbar mit einigen hundert MTB´lern.
Es gab richtig feine technische Abfahrten. An der ein oder anderen hätten ggf. Helfer stehen sollen, falls es Stürze gegeben hätte.
Die Passagen auf der Strasse und in den Dörfern waren gut. Die Zuschauer waren gut drauf. Viele Kids waren an der Strecke und hatten denke ich auch Spass. Die sog. steilste innerstädtische Passage fand ich jetzt nicht so wild, danach das Stück an der Burg fand ich heftiger, da direkt nach der Verpflegungsstation.
Ich habe mich dann fein verfahren und hab das Schild für die letzten 5km zweimal gesehen (sozusagen fast 3 x). Irgendwann nach dem 5km Schild bin ich links ab in die CC Strecke abgebogen und hab dann eine schöne Schleife gedreht bis ich wieder auf die normale Strecke kam. Und da ich dann wieder gut weitergefahren bin, war ich später wieder alleine und bin wieder in die CC Strecke. Ja, ja - no comment. Aber ich war nicht alleine .
Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht und nächstes Jahr gerne wieder.


----------



## Jonas27 (27. Juni 2009)

Ergebnisse stehen seit Zielankunft schon im Internet

http://services.datasport.com/2009/mtb/bl/wetter/


----------



## müsing (27. Juni 2009)

wäre klasse, wenn jemand die gps-daten bereitstellen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juni 2009)

Jonas27 schrieb:


> Ergebnisse stehen seit Zielankunft schon im Internet
> http://services.datasport.com/2009/mtb/bl/wetter/


Danke für die Info 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Rumas (27. Juni 2009)

War für mich das erste mal in Wetter. Respekt vor der Strecke. Feinste Singletrails, knackige schnelle Abfahrten. Nach ca 10km kam in einer schnellen Trailabfahrt ne 180° Linkskurve wo es einen kleinen Rückstau  gab, das haben einige wohl zu spät gemerkt, ich aber auch, und bin erts mal  meinen Vordermann hinten reingekracht. Wir sind aber beide zum Glück nicht gestützt und außer einen verkratzten Lenkerhörnchen und einen dicken Seitenschlag am Vorderrad bei mir ist nichts weiter passiert. Aber hinter mir muss wohl einer gestürzt sein, war ein riesen durcheinander.

Cool war die Ortsduchfahrt nach der zweiten Verpflegungsstelle, mitten durchs Stadtfest an den Bierbuden vorbei .

Die Startnummernausgabe war nicht so toll und an 2-3 Stellen war die Ausschiederung etwas unübersichtlich, aber dafür gabs reichlich Unterstützung vom Publikum bei den Ortsdurchfahrten.

Nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder, aber nur bei trockener Strecke. Die Strecke bei Matsch.... kein Kommentar


----------



## Lateralus (27. Juni 2009)

müsing schrieb:


> wäre klasse, wenn jemand die gps-daten bereitstellen könnte.



>>Unterschreib<<


----------



## Cancerman (28. Juni 2009)

Mal eine Frage an die Fahrer aus den hinteren Reihen: Hatte noch irgend jemand das Problem, daß er gegen Ende des Rennens unten in Wetter bei ca. KM 42 (man kommt von oben aus dem Wald und steht an der Kreuzung, wo es rechts über die große Ruhrbrücke nach Wetter geht) den Marathon abbrechen musste, weil keine Streckenführung mehr erkennbar war??? Ich bin dann meinem Vordermann über die Brücke nachgefahren und dann der nächsten großen Ampelkreuzung sind wir dann zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß der Marathon dann wohl gelaufen ist, denn nun nach knapp 4 Stunden wieder zurück und die Strecke suchen...

Ich hatte selbst auf dem Weg nach hause, als ich mit dem Auto vorbeifuhr, das Gefühl, daß da unten in Wetter und selbst wieder den langen Berg nach Volmarstein hoch noch mindestens 10 Fahrer rumkurvten, die scheinbar verzweifelt die Strecke gesucht haben...und daß nach über 4,5 Stunden.

Hätte ich das gewusst, dann wäre ich wohl am besten ausgestiegen, nachdem uns die Lumpensammler überholt hatten, aber ich dachte, die wären eigentlich da, um auch die letzten ins Ziel zu führen...

Jaja, böse Zungen könnten jetzt behaupten, wenn Du es in 4 Stunden nicht ins Ziel schaffst, dann lass es doch gleich...
Aber auch ich habe mich in meiner spärlichen Freizeit neben Familie,Haus und Job ein halbes Jahr auf den Tag vorbereitet, habe das Bike für über 800 Euro wieder auf Vordermann gebracht... und nun das...
Und denkt an die Singlespeeder und "Oldtimer"-Fahrer... die brauchen auch Zeit...

Habe mich schon echt geärgert und die Beschilderung war def. weg, also hat sie jemand mitgenommen, oder sie ist weggeflogen, was weiß ich...

Ansonsten fand ich die Orga sehr gut, Stimmung beim Publikum an der Strecke klasse, und die Strecke selbst ist super, die Trailpassagen haben tierisch spaß gemacht in einer tollen landschaftlichen Umgebung. Bei Matsch hätte ich wohl wirklich ganz früh den Shuttle-Bus nehmen müssen, da sind andere Strecken nen Witz...

Bin mal gespannt, ob sich noch jemand meldet...
;-)


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juni 2009)

Ich kann da jetzt nicht übermässig viel, zu sagen, nur, das auch laut Ausschreibung nach 4 Std. "Zielschluss" war, was wohl bedeutete, das ab nem gewissen Zeitfenster der Marathon (Streckenposten(Pöller/ was weiss ich) aufgelöst wurde (STVO und sowas), deenn ich die Wertung kame auch welche ü4 Std.

Ob man das jetzt klasse finden kann, lass ich mal dahingestellt, aber ich denk angesichts der Sperrungen der Straßen muss auch irgendwann Sabbat sein.





Cancerman schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Fahrer aus den hinteren Reihen: Hatte noch irgend jemand das Problem, daß er gegen Ende des Rennens unten in Wetter bei ca. KM 42 (man kommt von oben aus dem Wald und steht an der Kreuzung, wo es rechts über die große Ruhrbrücke nach Wetter geht) den Marathon abbrechen musste, weil keine Streckenführung mehr erkennbar war??? Ich bin dann meinem Vordermann über die Brücke nachgefahren und dann der nächsten großen Ampelkreuzung sind wir dann zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß der Marathon dann wohl gelaufen ist, denn nun nach knapp 4 Stunden wieder zurück und die Strecke suchen...
> 
> Ich hatte selbst auf dem Weg nach hause, als ich mit dem Auto vorbeifuhr, das Gefühl, daß da unten in Wetter und selbst wieder den langen Berg nach Volmarstein hoch noch mindestens 10 Fahrer rumkurvten, die scheinbar verzweifelt die Strecke gesucht haben...und daß nach über 4,5 Stunden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cancerman (28. Juni 2009)

Ja, nach 4 Stunden war offiziell Zielschluß, deshalb ist auch der Lumpensammler mit einer Zielzeit von 4 Stunden gefahren. Die Jungs haben aber gesagt, daß alles bleibt wie gehabt (insbesondere die Streckenkennzeichnung) und alle auch gewertet werden. Lediglich die Polizeisperrungen wurden aufgelöst (StVO gilt wieder), sonst sollte alles bestehen bleiben. Hat ja auch bis auf diese eine Beschilderung funktioniert, selbst die Verpflegungsstation in Volmarstein war noch offen und da standen noch massenhaft Fahrer als ich wegfuhr...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2009)

Cancerman schrieb:


> Die Jungs haben aber gesagt,...


Gut, dass wir drüber gesprochen haben 
Was für Jungs?

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gut, dass wir drüber gesprochen haben
> Was für Jungs?
> 
> Gruß Kai




Die "weissen", mit dem jungen Lizenzfahrer vom Tretlager Wetter (der von Sundern, you know)  hatten wir doch noch später gesprochen, er und der andere im weissen Outfit waren die Jungs...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Die "weissen", mit dem jungen Lizenzfahrer vom Tretlager Wetter (der von Sundern, you know)  hatten wir doch noch später gesprochen, er und der andere im weissen Outfit waren die Jungs...


Oder die Jungs mit den Dirthelmen. "Nein, die Bullen lassen alles stehen, alta!"

Gruß Kai


----------



## Cancerman (28. Juni 2009)

Richtig, das waren die "Jungs".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cancerman (28. Juni 2009)

Die weissen, nicht die mit den Dirthelmen...


----------



## crazy.man77 (28. Juni 2009)

Ich fand es klasse! Super Strecke, das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt Nur der Stau nach dem neutralisierten Stück war etwas blöd, runter und wieder hoch nur Schieben. Egal, hat mega Spass gemacht!


----------



## Re-spekt (28. Juni 2009)

Möchte hier nochmal allen Beteiligten des Ruhrbike Festivals 
einen Dank aussprechen 
für ein sehr gelungenes Rennen (Marathon), 
und dem ganzen drum-herum. (im besonderen die Moderration)
für mich hat alles gut gepasst - und mich aus einem kl. Tief (demotivation) herausgeholt ! 
bis zum nächsten Jahr!


----------



## M::::: (28. Juni 2009)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich dann fein verfahren und hab das Schild für die letzten 5km zweimal gesehen (sozusagen fast 3 x). Irgendwann nach dem 5km Schild bin ich links ab in die CC Strecke abgebogen und hab dann eine schöne Schleife gedreht bis ich wieder auf die normale Strecke kam. Und da ich dann wieder gut weitergefahren bin, war ich später wieder alleine und bin wieder in die CC Strecke. Ja, ja - no comment. Aber ich war nicht alleine .
> Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht und nächstes Jahr gerne wieder.



Das hast du den BL Fahrern zu verdanken. Die sind schon als ich durchkam, auf der Strecke rum gefahren und haben das Absperrgitter verschoben.Erst nach einer etwas rüden Ansprache, haben sie sich dazu bequemt das Gitter wieder richtig zu stellen.Aber da die 2 angesprochenen wohl nicht die letzten waren,wirst Du den Kollegen wohl Deine Zusatzrunde zu verdanken haben . Was der Schei$$ mit dem rum fahren im laufenden Rennen soll weiß ich nicht.Ab 15.30 Uhr hätten die doch eh die Strecke für sich gehabt 

Ansonsten war s die beste MA Strecke in NRW (abgesehn von dem Megastau im 1. Trail; kann man da vorher nicht ggf. noch nen breiten Anstieg einbauen ? ).
Orga war gut, nur die Startnummernausgabe war völlig unterbesezt.

Vielen Dank an s Orgateam


----------



## ruhrkurver (28. Juni 2009)

Ja Cancermann, 
wir hatten das Problem auch. Wir waren in einer kleinen
Gruppe und haben den Anschluß zum Glück gefunden.


----------



## Beelzebub (28. Juni 2009)

Meinen Dank an den Veranstalter habe ich schon an anderer Stelle kundgetan.

Wetter war mein allererster Marathon überhaupt.Dafür war ich echt zufrieden.
Unter 4 Std mit Starrgabel und ohne Schaltung. Nächstes Jahr werd ich mal trainieren und 3:30 als Limit anpeilen.

Das einzige wo ich mich richtig über meine eigen dummheit geärgert habe war diese Eisentreppe am Bahnhof in Wetter. Beim quatschen mit meinem hintermann hatte ich die letzte stufe verpasst und bin gestolpert und ins geländer gerannt. 
Laufen geht heute ziemlich beschissen


----------



## Unrest (28. Juni 2009)

Geile Strecke, geile Orga, scheiss Rennen...

Für die, die 1km vorm Ziel nen Aylien (Flammentrikot) im Staub liegen sahen: Das war ich. =)

Hab an dieser Minirampe vorm Plateu meinen Krämpfen vollständig erlegen und brauchte ne Pause..
Die letzen 20km waren (wegen der Krämpfe) die Hölle und ich fühl mich jetzt noch überfahren, aber nächstes Jahr bin ich definitiv wieder dabei! =)


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Wayne70 (28. Juni 2009)

M::::: schrieb:


> Das hast du den BL Fahrern zu verdanken. Die sind schon als ich durchkam, auf der Strecke rum gefahren und haben das Absperrgitter verschoben.Erst nach einer etwas rüden Ansprache, haben sie sich dazu bequemt das Gitter wieder richtig zu stellen.Aber da die 2 angesprochenen wohl nicht die letzten waren,wirst Du den Kollegen wohl Deine Zusatzrunde zu verdanken haben . Was der Schei$$ mit dem rum fahren im laufenden Rennen soll weiß ich nicht.Ab 15.30 Uhr hätten die doch eh die Strecke für sich gehabt
> 
> Ansonsten war s die beste MA Strecke in NRW (abgesehn von dem Megastau im 1. Trail; kann man da vorher nicht ggf. noch nen breiten Anstieg einbauen ? ).
> Orga war gut, nur die Startnummernausgabe war völlig unterbesezt.
> ...



Hab ich mir später schon fast gedacht, dass es nur dort passiert sein könnte. Zeit war damit dahin. Und die (falsche Einfahrt) sah so einladend aus, so dass ich ja sogar 2 x da rein gefahren bin (hab mir jetzt erst mal die DVD vom täglichen Murmeltier ausgeliehen ;-)

Aber Spass gemacht hat´s trotzdem noch. Nächstes Jahr wieder und dann mit Guide


----------



## Bengel73 (28. Juni 2009)

Geiler Marathon, mein erster und bin hellauf begeistert! 

das wird jetzt jedes Jahr ein Pflicht-Termin, sofern die Jungs sich auch nächstes Jahr diese Arbeit machen und so eine Veranstaltung organisieren.
Hut ab & Danke, auch an die ganzen Anwohner.
Supergeile Stimmung überall!

Auch alle Mitfahrer waren entspannt, mir ist kein Rüpel oder Drängler aufgefallen, davor hatte ich schon etwas Muffe, dass einem da ein Heißsporn von hinten in die Karre fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Geile Strecke, geile Orga, scheiss Rennen...
> Für die, die 1km vorm Ziel nen Aylien (Flammentrikot) im Staub liegen sahen: Das war ich. =)
> Hab an dieser Minirampe vorm Plateu meinen Krämpfen vollständig erlegen und brauchte ne Pause..
> Die letzen 20km waren (wegen der Krämpfe) die Hölle und ich fühl mich jetzt noch überfahren, aber nächstes Jahr bin ich definitiv wieder dabei! =)
> ...


Ach so, du warst das 
An dem Punkt haste mich mitten in meiner besten Rennphase erwischt. Als ich wusste, dass ich am Harkortberg bin, habe ich kurz in mich hineingehorcht, noch mal kurz gefühlt wie viel Wasser im Rucksack ist und bin los. Bin bis zum Ziel sicher noch an 30, 40 Leuten vorbeigefahren. Gut, Zielzeit von 3:23h ist jetzt nicht so berauschend, aber immer noch besser als die 3:58 aus 2007, wo ich mich total zerschossen habe. Diesmal war ich im Ziel sogar noch relativ fit. Und heute geht es mir fast besser als gestern 

@ Beelzebub

Ich habe ein Fully und 27 Gänge, ich werde NIE WIEDER irgendwie meckern 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Bengel73 (28. Juni 2009)

Beelzebub schrieb:


> Meinen Dank an den Veranstalter habe ich schon an anderer Stelle kundgetan.
> 
> Wetter war mein allererster Marathon überhaupt.Dafür war ich echt zufrieden.
> Unter 4 Std mit Starrgabel und ohne Schaltung. Nächstes Jahr werd ich mal trainieren und 3:30 als Limit anpeilen.
> ...




Gute Besserung aus Velbert 
dann muss ich ja nächstes Jahr unter 3:30 fahren und darf mich nicht mehr so lange an die hübschen Waden der Mädels ranhängen


----------



## Beelzebub (28. Juni 2009)

Bengel73 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung aus Velbert
> dann muss ich ja nächstes Jahr unter 3:30 fahren und darf mich nicht mehr so lange an die hübschen Waden der Mädels ranhängen



Ah Ecki,

haste die Ergebnisse gesehen?? laut offizieler zeitnahme liegen wir innerhalb einer minute. vermute mal mein tacho hat mit nur die nettofahrzeit aufgerechnet. schon peinlich genug am start seinen nebenmann fragen zu müssen wie ein 414 genullt wird


----------



## Bengel73 (28. Juni 2009)

Beelzebub schrieb:


> Ah Ecki,
> 
> haste die Ergebnisse gesehen?? laut offizieler zeitnahme liegen wir innerhalb einer minute. vermute mal mein tacho hat mit nur die nettofahrzeit aufgerechnet. schon peinlich genug am start seinen nebenmann fragen zu müssen wie ein 414 genullt wird



Nö, schau gleich nach.
War gerade nochmal ne Runde drehen.
Dann war ich ja doch nicht viel langsamer als Du ;-)


----------



## SBIKERC (28. Juni 2009)

Jonas27 schrieb:


> Ergebnisse stehen seit Zielankunft schon im Internet
> 
> http://services.datasport.com/2009/mtb/bl/wetter/



danke


----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. Juni 2009)

Cancerman schrieb:


> Ja, nach 4 Stunden war offiziell Zielschluß, deshalb ist auch der Lumpensammler mit einer Zielzeit von 4 Stunden gefahren. Die Jungs haben aber gesagt, daß alles bleibt wie gehabt (insbesondere die Streckenkennzeichnung) und alle auch gewertet werden. Lediglich die Polizeisperrungen wurden aufgelöst (StVO gilt wieder), sonst sollte alles bestehen bleiben. Hat ja auch bis auf diese eine Beschilderung funktioniert, selbst die Verpflegungsstation in Volmarstein war noch offen und da standen noch massenhaft Fahrer als ich wegfuhr...



das kann ich so leider nicht unterschreiben:
mich haben die "Lumpensammler" kurz vor der Hegestraße  ( steile Straße zum 2. Verpflegungspunkt )"erwischt" und genau das gesagt was Cancerman geschrieben hat.
Fakt war aber: als ich oben am Dorfplatz ( Verpflegungspunkt ) ankam sagte der Mensch am Mikrofon, man solle direkt rechts runter Richtung Burg fahren und sich nicht links halten, um den Schlenker an der Verpflegung zu machen was auch durch einen Posten durch wildes gestikulieren sofort umgesetzt wurde. Tolle Sache, denn 10 Minuten später war meine Trinkblase leer!!!  An der Ruhrbrücke angekommen wurden dort die Pylonen eingesammelt....und die Posten machten sich nach und nach auf den Rückweg. Ich denke mal, daß die hinter mir fahrenden den Weg nicht mehr gefunden haben !!

Grundsätzlich: super Strecke, geschätzt 80 % neu/geändert zu 2007.
Kein Vergleich zu den Sauerland-Veranstaltungen. Viele Singletrails...sehr gut ausgeschildert bzw. durch Posten angezeigt. Sehr abwechslungsreich...aber auch sehr fordernd !!
Das Nadelöhr der letzten Jahre durch ein neues ersetzt, schlechte Entscheidung!!! Bergab schieben, weil totaler Stau, bergauf weiter...auch schieben, weil nix ging !
Sehr nette und freundliche Streckenposten.
Wetter: schwülwarm....für mich das Schlimmste!!! Und die letzte Stunde dabei ohne Wasser o.ä. zu fahren gab mir dann den Rest...aber ich habe durchgehalten, auch wenn ich fast nur noch geschoben habe !!

Die Sache mit dem Zielschluss um 15 Uhr war zwar bekannt, aber etwas mehr Spielraum hätte man einräumen sollen...gerade bei dem Wetter.

Bei den Bundesligarennen fehlten diesmal die ganz grossen Namen, dafür war das Fette-Reifen Rennen ein Highlight 

2010??? na klar...werde wieder dabei sein !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (28. Juni 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Bei den Bundesligarennen fehlten diesmal die ganz grossen Namen, dafür war das Fette-Reifen Rennen ein Highlight
> 
> 2010??? na klar...werde wieder dabei sein !!!!!




Das war super nicht . Mir standen vor Rührung die Tränen inne Augen, als ich die Lütten da habe abgehen sehen. War super


----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. Juni 2009)

mit viel zu grossen Helmen, noch grösseren Augen und immer vorwärts....Hammer!!


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juni 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> mit viel zu grossen Helmen, noch grösseren Augen und immer vorwärts....Hammer!!




Jup, manche fett grinsend, andere voll konzentriert....haste den Lütten mit dem BMW-Bike gewsen, das war ja wohl der Burner, und der Kleene mit Brille mit dem Mini Speci??? Hammer 

Bist Du mit dem Helius angetreten gestern??


----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. Juni 2009)

mini Spezi in blau ??Und Brille??
Jau, voll dabei ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juni 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> mini Spezi in blau ??Und Brille??
> Jau, voll dabei ;-)



Genau........die TF bekommen unsereins nimmer hin *ratatatatatatatatatata* 

Typisch Foren, da schreibt man rum, und hätte sich nen Käffchen  losen können da *lach

Wobei ich heute eher auffällig mit Bike da war .-)


----------



## Loriot76 (28. Juni 2009)

So, nachdem ich gestern nicht genug bekam, bin ich heute auch nochmal ne Runde mit Freunden gefahren. Zufälligerweise auch teilweise auf der Marathon Strecke. Konnte ihnen den Mund gut wässrig machen! 

Kurzes Fazit auch von meiner Seite:
Es war auch mein erster Marathon und nach dem, was ich so vorher gehört hatte, sollte Wetter ja ziemlich fordernd sein - und genauso war es. 
Ich hatte mir 4 Stunden als Ziel gesetzt, und die ersten 2 1/2 Stunden waren auch ok. Aber danach ließ meine Kondition doch merklich nach. Ich musste schon die ersten Anstiege schieben, und ab der Hegestraße (nach ziemlich genau 3 Stunden) ging nichts mehr. Zum Schluss war es sogar so, dass ich die kleinsten Anstiege nicht mehr fahren konnte. Der erste km des Schlussanstieges war noch ok, danach fast nur schieben angesagt. 

Ich hatte dann wohl noch Glück, dass die meisten Streckenposten noch standen, ich hatte zumindest an keinem Punkt Schwierigkeiten bei der Orientierung. 

Letztlich Ziel leider verfehlt, aber Hauptsache angekommen. Nächstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, und dann fallen auch die 4 Stunden!  
Habe zwar keinen Vergleich, aber die Orga fand ich top! 
Super schöne Strecke, die man auch mal so fahren könnte, wenn sie nicht über Privatwege ginge... Der Stau am Anfang hat mich gut 10 Min. gekostet, auch wenn ich sicher auch so berghoch geschoben hätte. War halt nicht ganz so schön, aber ich denke die Organisatoren denken sich da fürs nächste Jahr bestimmt schon einen besseren Einstieg in die Strecke aus.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2009)

@ Grunzi
Das klingt ähnlich wie das Rennen, das ich da 2007 gefahren bin.
Ansich muss ich dem Rennen als solches ein Riesenkompliment machen. Die Zuschauer an der Strecke waren absolut genial! Zahlreich, hilfsbereit, euphorisch, von wenigen Ausnahmen einmal abgesehen!
Die Strecke war auch ausreichend ausgeschildert/"abgesteckt", Verpflegungspunkte waren gut mit Verpflegung eingedeckt (vor allem der nach der Hegestraße).
Dass 80% der Strecke neu im Vergleich zu 2007 war, würde ich so jetzt nicht unterschreiben.
Der Stau am Start war blöd, das ist wahr. Ich habe im ganzen Rennen wohl etwa 10Minuten gewartet (Differenz zwischen Rennergebnis und Tachoanzeige, obwohl ich auf der Start-/Zeillinie erst "genullt" habe), mind. 5 davon im Stau. Die anderen 5 jeweils an den beiden Verpflegungsstationen und unten an der Hegestraße, an meinem ganz persönlichen Verpflegungsstand 
Ich muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich die Abfahrt, wo ich am Anfang gestanden habe, nur sehr langsam gefahren und den Anstieg darauf auch so geschoben hätte. Aber das ist ja wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.
Ich fand das Wetter, entgegen der Vorhersage, einfach fantastisch. Sowas finde ich ja super, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass ich auch ein bissl froh war, als die Sonne sich dann zurckzog...
Das "Fette Reifen".Rennen war wirklich sehr geil. Wir haben da heute nicht allzu viel von gesehen, aber was wir gesehen haben, sah nach ganz großem Sport aus 
Unter'm Strich hätte ich im Mittelteil etwas schneller sein können, hatte aber Angst, das Rennen wieder so wegzuschmeißen wie schon 2007. So kam ich nicht ganz ausgelaugt im Ziel an, konnte aber auch nicht mehr wirklich viel fahren.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Die Strecke war auch weniger schlimm als erwartet, auch wenn es mich einmal gelegt hat und ich einmal kurz vor der Hegestraße geaschoben habe...


----------



## xr-fido (29. Juni 2009)

Moin,
ich möchte mich erstmal in Namen aller Mitstreiter für Euer Lob verdanken! Unter anderem ist genau das unsere Motivation für's nächste Jahr.

Zu dem Hinweis auf die Startnummernausgabe kann ich sagen, dass wir egentlich sehr gut vorbereitet waren: Freitags schon von 17 bis 19 Uhr hat ja nun auch nicht jeder Veranstalter im Programm, aber was nutzt so ein Angebot, wenn von den 800 Gemeldeten, dann nur 10 Prozent erscheinen. Die restlichen 90 Prozent liefen dann am Samstag erst zwischen 8.30 und 10 Uhr auf und dann hätte das Rennbüro noch personell noch so üppig ausgestattet sein können...

Und dass es in der ersten Single-Trail-Passage zu einem Stau kommen würde, war uns weitestgehend klar. Andererseits war die "alte" Streckenführung nicht mehr haltbar, nachdem sich entlang der Straßenabfahrt in den letzten zwei Jahren dort eine Wohnsiedlung mit überwiegend jungen Familien gebildet hat. Und die Vorstellung, dass aus einem nicht zu verhindernden Grund genau dort ein spielendes Kind einem mit 50 Sachen berab fahrenden Biker vors Rad läuft, treibt einem dann den Schweiss auf die Stirn. Wir haben versucht, mit einer Aufhebung der Neutralisation bereits bei Einfahrt in die Stadt und einem zusätzlichen Straßenanstieg, das Auftreten eines Staus zu verhindern, aber dass das nicht ganz klappen würde, war abzusehen.

Naja, und das mit dem Zielschluss nach vier Stunden ist aus unserer Sicht auch notwendig. Man muss nämlich bedenken, dass die Streckenposten, die zum Beginn des Rennens in der Stadt stehen, auf dem Rückweg (an einer etwas anderen Position) immer noch dort stehen. Zu diesen vier Stunden kommt dann noch einiges an Zeit, um an zentralen Stellen seine Helfer-Utensilien und seine Verpflegung in Empfang zu nehmen, evtl. noch erforderliche Streckenabsicherungen vorzunehmen, usw. Wenn dann noch das "Aufräumen" des Postens mit dazu kommt, dann bringt man das schon locker auf 8 Stunden "Arbeits"-Zeit, sofern man nicht danach auch noch am Grill oder im Bierstand steht. Gleiches gilt dann auch für die Polizei und den Rettungsdienst, ohne die es definitiv nicht geht! Übrigens: Beim diesjährigen Marathon waren allein 80 Streckenposten im Einsatz. Hinzu kamen 30 Leute an den Verpflegungsständen, 20 Sanitäter und ungefähr 30 Polizeibeamte.

Uns hat es auch riesig viel Spass gemacht und wir haben heuteabend nach Abbau des Veranstaltungsgeländes beim Feierabend-Bier beschlossen, dass wir -wenn die Finanzen stimmen- im nächsten Jahr erneut ein Ruhrbike-Festival organisieren wollen.

Grüsse
Dirk

P.S Es wäre für uns hilfreich, wenn jetzt eben grade nicht die gps-Daten frei zugänglich gemacht werden. Die Waldbesitzer sind zwar sehr kooperativ, empfinden aber insbesondere den nachgehenden "Touristen-Strom" als störend. Und da die Waldbesitzer immer um ihre Zustimmung zum rennmäßigen Befahren ihres Eigentums ersucht werden müssen, wollen wir dieses funktionierende Verhältnis niocht übermäßig belasten


----------



## Deleted 83484 (29. Juni 2009)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Uns hat es auch riesig viel Spass gemacht und wir haben heuteabend nach Abbau des Veranstaltungsgeländes beim Feierabend-Bier beschlossen, dass wir -wenn die Finanzen stimmen- im nächsten Jahr erneut ein Ruhrbike-Festival organisieren wollen.



Dirk, das wäre *SUPER *

Nicht jeder vermag abzuschätzen, welch ein Aufwand betrieben werden muss, um eine solche 2-tägige Veranstaltung auf die Beine zu stellen.
Wie jedes Jahr zolle ich ( und bestimmt auch die anderen Teilnehmer/Zuschauer) Euch dafür grössten Respekt!!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

xr-fido schrieb:


> P.S Es wäre für uns hilfreich, wenn jetzt eben grade nicht die gps-Daten frei zugänglich gemacht werden. Die Waldbesitzer sind zwar sehr kooperativ, empfinden aber insbesondere den nachgehenden "Touristen-Strom" als störend. Und da die Waldbesitzer immer um ihre Zustimmung zum rennmäßigen Befahren ihres Eigentums ersucht werden müssen, wollen wir dieses funktionierende Verhältnis niocht übermäßig belasten


*Ich bin mal so frei das noch mal zu betonen!*
Ich würde mich über eine Neuauflage sehr freuen und, wenn nicht gerade krank oder verletzt, auch am Start stehen!
Ich denke, ich bin nicht der Einzige mit diesen Absichten. Also lasst es bitte einfach und macht dieses Rennen/Rennwochenende nicht kaputt!

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (29. Juni 2009)

Ich sehe das ähnlich. Mit Veröffentlichung der Daten kann das nur in die kontraproduktive Richtung schießen. Es gab im Vorfeld wohl schon einige Diskussionen dahingehend. Wäre schade drum, denn ich fand das WE einfach klasse und hoffe sehr, das ich im nächsten Jahr so fit bin, das ich da auch mithalten kann  und wenn nicht, diesmal dann mit den Hagener Ayleinz auch mithelfe, das es ebenso klasse wird wie dies WE.


----------



## Re-spekt (29. Juni 2009)

ich halte es auch für die Anlieger übertrieben belastend, wenn jetzt ein haufen Biker immer wieder diese Strecke fahren (sowas bereitet immer reibereien)

ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen, von außerhalb, so ein Marathon per GPS nach-zu-fahren !
wenn ich dort lebe - und es meine Hausstrecke wäre - ja dann schon ! 
*aber dann geht man ja auch mit allen&allem übertrieben schonend und freundlich um  !*

also wenn ihr es nicht lassen könnt, beherzigt wenigstens den letzten Satz

sodenn nochmal,  sehr schönes Event !


----------



## checky (29. Juni 2009)

Zur veröffentlichung von GPS Daten ist alles gesagt worden. Bin da voll beim Veranstalter.



xr-fido schrieb:


> ....Zu dem Hinweis auf die Startnummernausgabe kann ich sagen, dass wir egentlich sehr gut vorbereitet waren: Freitags schon von 17 bis 19 Uhr hat ja nun auch nicht jeder Veranstalter im Programm, aber was nutzt so ein Angebot, wenn von den 800 Gemeldeten, dann nur 10 Prozent erscheinen. Die restlichen 90 Prozent liefen dann am Samstag erst zwischen 8.30 und 10 Uhr auf und dann hätte das Rennbüro noch personell noch so üppig ausgestattet sein können.......



Das hingegen ist absurd & lächerlich. 
Verlangt Ihr ernsthaft von allen Teilnehmern, dass sie Tags vorher anreisen, oder sollen die Leute mehrmals nach Wetter fahren nur um sich die Startnummer abzuholen ?

Tip: setzt einfach 10 Leute an die Startnummernausgabe (& das nach Nachnamen oder Jahrgang organisiert damit sich bei der Anstellerei bereits eine gewisse Ordnung einfindet, das klappt bei anderen auch bestens) & startet den Kaffee & Kuchenverkauf etwas später: die sechs Leute hatten in dem Zelt während der Anmeldephase eh nichts zu tun & drehten gelangweilt Däumchen. Diese Resourcen hätten bei der Startnummernausgabe sehr gut getan.

Ansonsten: die Strecke war ordentlich & hat oft Spass gemacht (sie hat mich jedenfalls für meinen Ärger bei der Anmeldung & bzgl. der Parkplatzsituation entschädigt).


----------



## VRTX800 (29. Juni 2009)

Eine erstklassige Veranstaltung! Der Marathon ist wirklich abwechslungsreich und weitaus technischer als jene Rennen im Sauerland.
Klasse!

Gefährlich war die lange Einführungsrunde hinter dem Führungsmotorrad. Hier gab es gefährliche Positionskämpfe und unglaubliche Überholmanöver, da sich das Feld nicht entzerren konnte. 

Bei Durchsicht der Ergebnislisten mussten wir dann etwas schmunzeln. Man kennt sich ja mttlerweile, und es erstaunt dann doch, wenne jene, die vor wenigen Wochen noch 7 Minuten Rückstand aufwiesen, heuer mit 10 Minuten Vorsprung ins Ziel kommen. Kurzum: die Strecke lud ortskundige zum Abkürzen ein. Zu beweisen ist das natürlich nicht.


----------



## Eum1978 (29. Juni 2009)

Ich fand den Marathon auch klasse! Hat richtig Spass gemacht!! Auch die Ortsdurchfahrt über den Markplatz war klasse! 
Leider stehen immer noch keine Ergebnisse im Internet... :-((


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

Eum1978 schrieb:


> Leider stehen immer noch keine Ergebnisse im Internet... :-((


 Sicher?

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Bilder sind auch online (s. Sportografen-Homepage)!


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juni 2009)

VRTX800 schrieb:


> Kurzum: die Strecke lud ortskundige zum Abkürzen ein. Zu beweisen ist das natürlich nicht.



Da haben sicherlich einige drauf gewartet auf diesen Einwand 

Kann es also nicht sein, das mehr oder minder Streckenkundige einfach durch die Kenntnis der Strecke einen Heimvorteil mitbringen, was das Befahren diese angeht? (Krafteinteilung, Trailkundigeit etc.)?


----------



## Eum1978 (29. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sicher?
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Bilder sind auch online (s. Sportografen-Homepage)!





oh danke!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da haben sicherlich einige drauf gewartet auf diesen Einwand
> 
> Kann es also nicht sein, das mehr oder minder Streckenkundige einfach durch die Kenntnis der Strecke einen Heimvorteil mitbringen, was das Befahren diese angeht? (Krafteinteilung, Trailkundigeit etc.)?


Ausgeschlossen! Das wäre ja irgendwie nachvollziehbar, dass sie einen Heimvorteil durch STRECKENkenntnis hatten. Sie müssen abgekürzt haben, geht gar nicht anders. Und gedopt waren sie wahrscheinlich auch an diesem Tag noch...

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VRTX800 (29. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da haben sicherlich einige drauf gewartet auf diesen Einwand
> 
> Kann es also nicht sein, das mehr oder minder Streckenkundige einfach durch die Kenntnis der Strecke einen Heimvorteil mitbringen, was das Befahren diese angeht? (Krafteinteilung, Trailkundigeit etc.)?



Ich beschuldige ja niemanden direkt. Ich wunder mich nur wie jemand der durchschnittlich 7-8 Minuten auf einen Konkurrenten verliert, es schafft, diesen Rückstand in 10 Minuten Vorsprung umzuwandeln. Allein durch Streckenkenntnis kann ich mir das kaum erklären. Netto eine Steigerung um +/- 15 - 18 Minuten.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

VRTX800 schrieb:


> Ich beschuldige ja niemanden direkt. Ich wunder mich nur wie jemand der durchschnittlich 7-8 Minuten auf einen Konkurrenten verliert, es schafft, diesen Rückstand in 10 Minuten Vorsprung umzuwandeln. Allein durch Streckenkenntnis kann ich mir das kaum erklären. Netto eine Steigerung um +/- 15 - 18 Minuten.


Defekte, Tagesform, Streckenkenntnis, Krafteinteilung,...
Immer noch nicht?
Die Strecke in Wetter sucht vom Charakter her wohl in ganz NRW seinesgleichen. Während Strecken in Sundern (nur ein Beispiel) nur bedingt Fahrtechnik erfordern, wird sie hier umso mehr gefragt. Dieser Punkt ist auch nicht verachten, denke ich.

Du sagst, du beschuldigst niemanden direkt, nennst aber, zumindest für mich als Außenstehenden, sehr konkrete Beispiele. Irgendwie seltsam, sehr seltsam...

Kai


----------



## Tommy B. (29. Juni 2009)

VRTX800 schrieb:


> Ich beschuldige ja niemanden direkt. Ich wunder mich nur wie jemand der durchschnittlich 7-8 Minuten auf einen Konkurrenten verliert, es schafft, diesen Rückstand in 10 Minuten Vorsprung umzuwandeln. Allein durch Streckenkenntnis kann ich mir das kaum erklären. Netto eine Steigerung um +/- 15 - 18 Minuten.



Bewusste Abkürzung der Strecke um 20 Plätze weiter vorne gelistet zu sein würde ich niemandem unterstellen!! Wenns jemand dennoch macht: wie armselig & selbst schuld, schliesslichlich geht es um nix ausser um den Spaß am mtb fahren.

Zu der Variation in den Abständen: Sowas gibts wirklich, habe ich selbst schon gesehen: Auf der Strecke W war M 20 min. schnelller als T. 14 Tage später auf vergleichbarer Strecke M (Gelände, Distanz, hm, etc.) war T 20 min. schneller als M ... das sind per Saldo 40 min 
Keiner hat abgekürzt (da ortsunkundig und völlig orientierungslos), keiner hatte Defekt o.ä. ... also, besser nix unterstellen  .


----------



## Tommy B. (29. Juni 2009)

checky schrieb:


> Das hingegen ist absurd & lächerlich.
> Verlangt Ihr ernsthaft von allen Teilnehmern, dass sie Tags vorher anreisen, oder sollen die Leute mehrmals nach Wetter fahren nur um sich die Startnummer abzuholen ?
> 
> Tip: setzt einfach 10 Leute an die Startnummernausgabe (& das nach Nachnamen oder Jahrgang organisiert damit sich bei der Anstellerei bereits eine gewisse Ordnung einfindet, das klappt bei anderen auch bestens) & startet den Kaffee & Kuchenverkauf etwas später: die sechs Leute hatten in dem Zelt während der Anmeldephase eh nichts zu tun & drehten gelangweilt Däumchen. Diese Resourcen hätten bei der Startnummernausgabe sehr gut getan.




Hat er Recht, sehe ich auch so.

Habe noch einen Vorschlag zum Thema "Pfand für den Transponder": Die Regelung mit den 50,-EUR in bar an der StartNr. Ausgabe finde ich aus verschiedenen Gründen unglücklich.

Besser: Zieht doch den Betrag direkt mit der Startgebühr ein. Und muss es unbedingt so viel sein? Ich kenne Veranstaltungen, da beträgt der Pfand für den Transpnder (sieht ähnlich aus wie der von datasport) 10,-EUR. Die werden direkt bei Anmeldung bezahlt. Im Ziel stehen dann Leute mit einem Seitenschneider, knipsen die StartNr. ab und drücken einem 10,-EUR in die Hand (welche dann meist direkt in Wertmarken für den Getränkestand umgesetzt werden). Finde ich persönlich total klasse so!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## VRTX800 (29. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Defekte, Tagesform, Streckenkenntnis, Krafteinteilung,...
> Immer noch nicht?
> Die Strecke in Wetter sucht vom Charakter her wohl in ganz NRW seinesgleichen. Während Strecken in Sundern (nur ein Beispiel) nur bedingt Fahrtechnik erfordern, wird sie hier umso mehr gefragt. Dieser Punkt ist auch nicht verachten, denke ich.
> 
> ...



Ich nenne weder Namen, Startnummern oder gar Platzierungen und Ergebnisse. Ich gebe nur Zeitabstände zu bedenken. Wenn ich die auch noch weglasse, warüber soll man dann noch diskutieren? Du kannst natürlich gerne Versuchen anhand dieser Zeitabstände ausfindig zu machen, um wen es sich handelt. Ich kann dir aber vorab sagen, dass es darüber nicht möglich ist Rückschlüsse auf konkrete Personen zu ziehen, denn darum geht es auch nicht. Du magst das seltsam finden, ich finde es im Sinne fairer Wettkämpfe wichtig, auch mal kritisch auf die Ergebnisse zu schauen.


Ansonsten hast du natürlich Recht: Tagesform, gute Vorbereitung Kenntnis der Trails - an manchen Tagen läuft es einfach.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

VRTX800 schrieb:


> Ich nenne weder Namen, Startnummern oder gar Platzierungen und Ergebnisse. Ich gebe nur Zeitabstände zu bedenken. Wenn ich die auch noch weglasse, warüber soll man dann noch diskutieren? Du kannst natürlich gerne Versuchen anhand dieser Zeitabstände ausfindig zu machen, um wen es sich handelt. Ich kann dir aber vorab sagen, dass es darüber nicht möglich ist Rückschlüsse auf konkrete Personen zu ziehen, denn darum geht es auch nicht. Du magst das seltsam finden, ich finde es im Sinne fairer Wettkämpfe wichtig, auch mal kritisch auf die Ergebnisse zu schauen.
> 
> Ansonsten hast du natürlich Recht: Tagesform, gute Vorbereitung Kenntnis der Trails - an manchen Tagen läuft es einfach.


Ja, ich könnte jetzt versuchen, anhand deiner Angaben rauszufinden, um wen es sich handeln könnte. Aber das möchte ich gar nicht. Es geht mir darum, dass du hier einer bestimmten Person, die zwar nicht namentlich genannt wird, aber scheinbar existiert, Betrug vorwirfst, ohne dafür Beweise zu haben.
Mit Sport hat das in meinen Augen nix mehr zu tun...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy B. (29. Juni 2009)

Nein, bitte nicht schon wieder! Jetzt hört doch mal bitte auf damit


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Nein, bitte nicht schon wieder! Jetzt hört doch mal bitte auf damit


Ich dachte, für soetwas wäre ein Forum da... 

Kai


----------



## müsing (29. Juni 2009)

noch mal zum thema gps: wieviel leute werden die strecke wohl in den nächsten 12 monaten versuchen nachfahren? 10 - 20?

da ich in der gegend wohne, kann ich mich auch ohne die daten auf die suche machen - gut, dann fahre ich vielleicht direkt bei den leute über die terrasse, aus versehen natürlich. die könnten dann nächstes jahr einfach NEIN sagen.

lasst mal die kirche im dorf.


----------



## olaf flachland (29. Juni 2009)

Klasse Veranstaltung, beste Strecke in NRW, soweit mir bekannt.
Habe mich natürlich auf den ersten 10km fürchterlich aufgeregt, da ich erst um 10:00 bei der Anmeldung in Schlange stand und dadurch hinten im Startblock (was mir konservativ geschätzte 5-7 Minute über den Rennverlauf kostete), aber bin ich das nicht selbst schuld? 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn die Veranstaltung im nächsten Jahr wieder stattfindet. Dann kann ich die 5-7 Minuten auch wieder rausholen, und zur Feier des Tages lege ich dann noch mal 5-7 Minuten drauf (man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts). Wird aber leider immer noch nicht zum Treppchen reichen


----------



## checky (29. Juni 2009)

müsing schrieb:


> ....  gut, dann fahre ich vielleicht direkt bei den leute über die terrasse, aus versehen natürlich. die könnten dann nächstes jahr einfach NEIN sagen.
> 
> lasst mal die kirche im dorf.


WOW ... bin fast sprachlos.
Diese Einstellung ist ja unglaublich. 
Bist Du aktiver Hirnspender ?


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juni 2009)

Also aus Versehen über Terassen von hiesigen Anwohnern zu fahren passiert mir hier in der Gegend, und ich bin wohl eher Lokalmatador, eher selten bis gar nicht.

Aber was die Auswirkungen schon von einem Einzelnen Waldgrundbesitzer, der Nein sagt, hier anrichten kann weisste schon oder?


----------



## müsing (29. Juni 2009)

checky schrieb:


> WOW ... bin fast sprachlos.
> Diese Einstellung ist ja unglaublich.
> Bist Du aktiver Hirnspender ?



ich hätte wenigstens etwas zum spenden


----------



## müsing (29. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also aus Versehen über Terassen von hiesigen Anwohnern zu fahren passiert mir hier in der Gegend, und ich bin wohl eher Lokalmatador, eher selten bis gar nicht.
> 
> Aber was die Auswirkungen schon von einem Einzelnen Waldgrundbesitzer, der Nein sagt, hier anrichten kann weisste schon oder?



passiert mir auch nicht - wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass keine tausende mtbler da die strecke nachfahren werden und dass es doch einfacher ist einem brotkrumen zu folgen als auf eigene faust loszufahren.


----------



## Tommy B. (29. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also aus Versehen über Terassen von hiesigen Anwohnern zu fahren passiert mir hier in der Gegend, und ich bin wohl eher Lokalmatador, eher selten bis gar nicht.



Mir passiert das nur wenn dort der Grill an ist und kaltes Bier bereit steht 

Das gibt aber nie Probleme - denn im Gegenzug vertreibe ich ja auch keine hungrigen & durstigen Biker von meiner Terasse 



apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber was die Auswirkungen schon von einem Einzelnen Waldgrundbesitzer, der Nein sagt, hier anrichten kann weisste schon oder?



Hat er ja geschrieben das er es weiß, ist ihm aber egal ... hat ja auch schon die erste Anfeindung dafür kassiert.

Wenn schon der Veranstalter darum bittet die Veröffentlichung zu unterlasen, dann sollte man dem (im eigenen Interesse) auch folgen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## müsing (29. Juni 2009)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Hat er ja geschrieben das er es weiß, ist ihm aber egal ...
> Gruß
> Thomas



ist ihm natürlich nicht egal - freut mich ja, dass die veranstaltung gelungen war und so viel zuspruch gefunden hat und es wäre mehr als schade, wenn sie das nächste jahr nicht wieder stattfinden könnte. wäre die strecke halt nur sehr gerne auch mal abgefahren - ohne terasse, versteht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezel (29. Juni 2009)

Gute Veranstaltung!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

müsing schrieb:


> ist ihm natürlich nicht egal - freut mich ja, dass die veranstaltung gelungen war und so viel zuspruch gefunden hat und es wäre mehr als schade, wenn sie das nächste jahr nicht wieder stattfinden könnte. wäre die strecke halt nur sehr gerne auch mal abgefahren - ohne terasse, versteht sich


In gut 360 Tagen ist es wieder soweit! 
Bis dahin musst du dich halt gedulden...

Kai


----------



## VRTX800 (29. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, ich könnte jetzt versuchen, anhand deiner Angaben rauszufinden, um wen es sich handeln könnte. Aber das möchte ich gar nicht. Es geht mir darum, dass du hier einer bestimmten Person, die zwar nicht namentlich genannt wird, aber scheinbar existiert, Betrug vorwirfst, ohne dafür Beweise zu haben.
> Mit Sport hat das in meinen Augen nix mehr zu tun...
> 
> Kai



Richtig. Das könntest du versuchen. Und bevor du dich jetzt vielleicht doch noch an die Arbeit machst, kann ich dir vorab sagen, das es anhand der Abstände unmöglich ist eine "bestimmte" Person ausfindig zu machen. Denn derartige Abstände gibt es x-fach und ganz regulär. 

Brauchst du Beispiele?

Abstände von +- 10Minuten existieren beispielsweise zwischen:

Platz: 1 und 5
Platz: 6 und 10
Platz: 11 und 17
Platz: .... und ... usw.
Platz: 51 und 55
Platz ... und ... usw.
Platz: 198 und 203

Dazwischen liegen noch unzählige weitere Konstellationen auf die ein derartiger Zeitabstand zutrifft. Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie du aus 150 Möglichkeiten einen konkreten Fahrer/-inn ermitteln willst. Naja, vielleicht willst du mir aber auch nur ans Bein pissen und mich als unsportlichen Denunzianten darstellen. Da bin ich gerade noch selbstbewusst genug, dass mich das nicht kümmert. 

Wichtig ist nur eines: Ich werfe niemanden Betrug vor! Ich wunder mich lediglich über überraschende Zeitabstände, die sportlich schwer herleitbar, aber nicht auszuschließen sind. Ich schließe also keinesfalls aus das der Abstand regulär Zustande gekommen ist.

Warum ich das nicht einfach für mich behalte? Zum einen gibt es diese Fälle immer wieder (vgl. Daun, 2007) und zum anderen geht das alle Sportler etwas an. Bei den Veranstaltern ist dieses Problem übrigens bekannt. Nicht umsonst gibt es unangekündigte Streckenposten die Markierungen an der Startnummer vornehmen, wenn ein Fahrer einen Abschnitt passiert (vgl. Willingen, 2009).


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

VRTX800 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist nur eines: Ich werfe niemanden Betrug vor!





VRTX800 schrieb:


> Kurzum: die Strecke lud ortskundige zum Abkürzen ein


 So so...


VRTX800 schrieb:


> Brauchst du Beispiele?
> [Beispiele]


Die Beispiele sind super!
Willst du mich für dumm verkaufen oder was möchtest du mit den Beispielen bezwecken? Soll schon mal vorkommen, dass bei einem Rennen über 50 und mehr Kilometer -ich hörte etwas von 53km- Zeitabstände jenseits der 10min-Grenze auftreten. In der Diskussion geht es aber gar nicht um die reinen Zeitabstände.

Nein, ich möchte wirklich nicht wissen, von wem du da sprichst. Es ist mir nämlich total egal um wen es konkret geht. Entscheidend ist für mich, dass es da jemanden gibt, bei dem du dir Betrug durch Abkürzen der Strecke vorstellen könntest. Ohne Beweise immer so eine Sache...
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen und sagen, dass ich mir nicht wissentlich durch Abkürzen einen Zeitvorteil verschafft habe! Wenn andere dies tun, können sie sich meines Mitleids sicher sein...

Kai


----------



## VRTX800 (29. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> So so...
> Die Beispiele sind super!
> Willst du mich für dumm verkaufen oder was möchtest du mit den Beispielen bezwecken? Soll schon mal vorkommen, dass bei einem Rennen über 50 und mehr Kilometer -ich hörte etwas von 53km- Zeitabstände jenseits der 10min-Grenze auftreten. In der Diskussion geht es aber gar nicht um die reinen Zeitabstände.
> 
> ...



Also gut, letzter Beitrag dazu. 

Die Beispiele zeigen nur das es viele Ergebniskonstellationen gibt die Abstände im Bereich von 10 Minuten aufweisen. Gleichermaßen für 2 Minuten, 5 Minuten, 12 Minuten usw. Wenn ich also exemplarisch von "verdächtigen" 10 Minuten spreche, lässt das keine Rückschlüsse auf eine "bestimmte" Person zu. Punkt.

Klar. Ich verdächtige eine bestimmte, jedoch nur mir bekannte Person, die Strecke an einer geeigneten Stelle abgekürzt zu haben. Dafür spricht der ungewöhnliche Zeitabstand, sowie die Beobachung, das die besagte Person nach der Startphase zurücklag, im Ziel jedoch vorne, sich aber weitere, distanzierte Fahrer, nicht erinnern können von dieser Person sichtbar überholt worden zu sein.

Ich verdächtige, aber beschuldige niemanden. Das ist der Unterschied. Beweise habe ich auch keine. Aber so ist das nunmal im Leben. Am Anfang steht zunächst ein Verdacht oder eine Vermutung. Betrogen fühle ich mich übrigens nicht. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden, wir er Rennen fährt.

Jedenfalls habe ich nicht geschrieben: Die Strecke lud zum Betrügen ein.

Also Kai, nix für ungut, hoffen wir auf faire und erfolgreiche Rennen für uns alle. Egal, ob um Platz 1-10 oder 300-400. Ich denke da sind wir einer Meinung. Peace!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

VRTX800 schrieb:


> Die Beispiele zeigen nur das es viele Ergebniskonstellationen gibt die Abstände im Bereich von 10 Minuten aufweisen. Gleichermaßen für 2 Minuten, 5 Minuten, 12 Minuten usw. Wenn ich also exemplarisch von "verdächtigen" 10 Minuten spreche, lässt das keine Rückschlüsse auf eine "bestimmte" Person zu. Punkt.


Würde ich wissen wollen, wer besagte Person ist, würde mich aber nicht nur ein Abstand von 10 Minuten interessieren.


VRTX800 schrieb:


> Klar. Ich verdächtige eine bestimmte, jedoch nur mir bekannte Person, die Strecke an einer geeigneten Stelle abgekürzt zu haben. Dafür spricht der ungewöhnliche Zeitabstand, sowie die Beobachung, das die besagte Person nach der Startphase zurücklag, im Ziel jedoch vorne, sich aber weitere, distanzierte Fahrer, nicht erinnern können von dieser Person sichtbar überholt worden zu sein. Dafür spricht der ungewöhnliche Zeitabstand, sowie die Beobachung, das die besagte Person nach der Startphase zurücklag, im Ziel jedoch vorne, sich aber weitere, distanzierte Fahrer, nicht erinnern können von dieser Person sichtbar überholt worden zu sein. Dafür spricht der ungewöhnliche Zeitabstand, sowie die Beobachung, das die besagte Person nach der Startphase zurücklag, im Ziel jedoch vorne, sich aber weitere, distanzierte Fahrer, nicht erinnern können von dieser Person sichtbar überholt worden zu sein.


Du sprichst hier von "weiteren, distanzierten Fahrern". Heißt, ihr seid entweder sehr viele, die sich untereinander kennen oder er ist im Feld bekannt wie ein bunter Hund. Denn sonst wäre die Aussage oben "Dafür spricht der ungewöhnliche Zeitabstand, sowie die Beobachung, das die besagte Person nach der Startphase zurücklag, im Ziel jedoch vorne, sich aber weitere, distanzierte Fahrer, nicht erinnern können von dieser Person sichtbar überholt worden zu sein" wertlos. Nicht jeder, der am Start hinter, aber im Ziel vor mir war wurde beim Überholen von mir gesehen.


VRTX800 schrieb:


> Ich verdächtige, aber beschuldige niemanden. Das ist der Unterschied. Beweise habe ich auch keine. Aber so ist das nunmal im Leben. Am Anfang steht zunächst ein Verdacht oder eine Vermutung. Betrogen fühle ich mich übrigens nicht. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden, wir er Rennen fährt.
> Jedenfalls habe ich nicht geschrieben: Die Strecke lud zum Betrügen ein.


Dann versuch ich es anders, plakativer: Wenn jemand sagt: "Das Doping-Kontrollsystem lud zum Dopen ein!" Lud es dann nicht zum Betrügen ein? Also ich mmeine schon...


VRTX800 schrieb:


> Also Kai, nix für ungut, hoffen wir auf faire und erfolgreiche Rennen für uns alle. Egal, ob um Platz 1-10 oder 300-400. Ich denke da sind wir einer Meinung. Peace!


Da sind wir in der Tat einer Meinung.

Kai


----------



## indian66 (29. Juni 2009)

Gibt es auch schon irgendwo eine Gesamtwertung?
Bei Datasport finde ich leider nur die Einteilung in Altersklassen...


----------



## Vinc-Black (29. Juni 2009)

Leute, Leute! Hier fährt jeder für sich ein Just for Fun - Rennen! Hier gehts doch um nichts und wenn sich einer selber betrügen will, dann soll er das doch auch tun! So sehe ich das!

Nochmal kurz zur Strecke und zur Veranstaltung:
Sehr geile Strecke hat echt gerockt und wer nach 4 Stunden immer noch nicht im Ziel ist, der sollte sich im Vorfeld vielleicht mal Gedanken über seinen Fitnesszustand machen! 

Das restliche Rahmenprogramm und die Rennen am Sonntag waren auch echt nicht schlecht.
Also, nächstes Jahr wieder!!


----------



## Re-spekt (29. Juni 2009)

*Zitat* _"Gefährlich war die lange Einführungsrunde hinter dem Führungsmotorrad. Hier gab es gefährliche Positionskämpfe und unglaubliche Überholmanöver, da sich das Feld nicht entzerren konnte."_*Zitat* _"Bei Durchsicht der Ergebnislisten mussten wir dann etwas schmunzeln. Man kennt sich ja mttlerweile, und es erstaunt dann doch, wenne jene, die vor wenigen Wochen noch 7 Minuten Rückstand aufwiesen, heuer mit 10 Minuten Vorsprung ins Ziel kommen. Kurzum: die Strecke lud ortskundige zum Abkürzen ein. Zu beweisen ist das natürlich nicht"_ 
1. Zitat
in der Tat - hinter dem Motorrad wurden schon Rennen ausgetragen!
Lösung:  das Motorad sollte stwas langsamer fahren (max.18 km/h)
dann wird sich das egalisieren !
2. Zitat
Ich kann es beweisen und mit mir indirekt 10 andere Fahrer,  ich bin hinter 2 Fahrern her, ohne auf die Schilder zu achten und hinter mir etwa noch 10andere, auf einmal standen wir am Bauernhof, aber die vor uns waren weg - und keiner wußte wo !!!!! (verstanden) der Bauer hat uns dann wieder zurück geschickt mit den Worten "alles andere wäre sicher ne Abkürzung"
min. 6min.  so läuft das eben !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xr-fido (29. Juni 2009)

Zitat "Lösung:  das Motorad sollte ewas langsamer fahren (max.18 km/h)
dann wird sich das egalisieren !"

Haben wir auch schon mal versucht, aber da kam es dann zu Unfällen, weil nicht alle Teilnehmer in der Lage waren, in so einem großen und kompakten Feld bis in die Stadt bergab zu fahren. Als Ergebnis hagelte es damals Beschwerden über Stürze und überhitzte Bremsen.


----------



## Eisa (29. Juni 2009)

Nochmal wat über das Thema GPS- Daten

auch ohne die GPS- Daten zu veröffenlichen kann man bestimmt 80% der Marathonstrecke fahren ohne Ärger mit den Waldbesitzer ua. zu bekommen.

Einfach nee supergeile Stecke die man das ganze Jahr fahren kann.

Lob an die Organisation einfach super

Startnummern vielleicht auf Wunsch vorher verschicken


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

Eisa schrieb:


> Startnummern vielleicht auf Wunsch vorher verschicken


Dann hast du wieder Portokosten und ein paar Nasen dabei, die ihre Startnummer vergessen haben...
Was die Startnummerausgabe angeht, hätte ich es besser gefunden, effektiver auf das Personal zurückzugreifen (wurde ja gestern schon gesagt). Es reicht, wenn sich eine Person am Kuchen- oder Würstchenstand langweilt.

Aber das ist ja jetzt kein Problem, was sich nicht in Zukunft lösen lassen würde, denke ich.

Kai


----------



## hefra (29. Juni 2009)

Zitat "Lösung: das Motorad sollte ewas langsamer fahren (max.18 km/h)
dann wird sich das egalisieren !"

Bloß nicht! Das gabs in Nordenau und das war wesentlich gefährlicher. Ich verstehe das ganze Problem mit dem neutralisiertem Start nicht. Vorne wurde kaum Rennen gefahren, es wurde das Hinterrad vom Moped gehalten und sonst sehr fair gefahren. Wie im Feld beim Straßenrennen halt. Vielleicht sollten sich die Hobbyfahrer doch teilweise mal etwas von den Lizenzfahrern abgucken. Das Rennen gewinnt man am Berg und nicht vor dem Start.

Für mich war das Rennen *******. Aber der Veranstalter kann nichts dafür wenn das Material nicht hält. Immerhin hatte ich das Glück Ortskundig zu sein und so recht schnell zum Start zurück rollen zu können. 

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei, vielleicht auch beim CC.

PS, kann mir jemand erkläre wozu man dieses Abus Klickfix Teil aus der Starttüte gebrauchen kann?


----------



## M::::: (29. Juni 2009)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Ich kann es beweisen und mit mir indirekt 10 andere Fahrer,  ich bin hinter 2 Fahrern her, ohne auf die Schilder zu achten und hinter mir etwa noch 10andere, auf einmal standen wir am Bauernhof, aber die vor uns waren weg - und keiner wußte wo !!!!! (verstanden) der Bauer hat uns dann wieder zurück geschickt mit den Worten "alles andere wäre sicher ne Abkürzung"
> min. 6min.  so läuft das eben !!!!!!




Also : Wenn ich jemanden verdächtige zu betrügen, latsche ich nach dem Rennen mit meinen 10 anderen Fahrern zum Wettkampfausschuss und bitte um Klärung. Wenn ich den "Verdächtigen" kenne, sprech ich ihn vorher einfach mal an und frag nach.

Was ich hingegen nie machen würde,wäre Folgendes:
 Ich spreche nicht mit dem "Verdächtigen" und auch nicht mit dem Wettkampfausschuss, packe aber dann 2 Tage später in nem Forum aus das jemand eventuell,vielleicht,ggf., unter Umständen abkürzt haben könnte und führe als Untermauerung irgendwelche hanebüchenen Rechenspielchen an.
Mein Tip : Entweder vor Ort den Lauten machen oder gar nicht.

@ XR Fido
Noch mal besten Dank für Alles . 
Wenn Ihr das mit der Anmeldung noch hinkriegt,steht Ihr bei mir als bestes Rennen in NRW fest 
Wenn Ihr eh mit Transpondern arbeitet : Macht s wie die Belgier und legt unterwegs einfach 2 geheime Kontrollmatten aus. So haben die Fahrer sogar noch Zwischenzeiten und irgendwelche Abkürzungsdiskussionen erübrigen sich ebenfalls.


----------



## M::::: (29. Juni 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Zitat "Lösung: das Motorad sollte ewas langsamer fahren (max.18 km/h)
> dann wird sich das egalisieren !"
> 
> Bloß nicht! Das gabs in Nordenau und das war wesentlich gefährlicher.



Eben. Auf Grund der örtlichen Gegebenheiten, startet das Rennen nun mal Berg ab. Wenn in Nordenau genauso viele Starter gewesen wären wie in Wetter ,hätts da richtig gescheppert.
Das würde ich in Wetter eher einen Blogstart favorisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (29. Juni 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> PS, kann mir jemand erkläre wozu man dieses Abus Klickfix Teil aus der Starttüte gebrauchen kann?



gute Frage, waren wohl Restbestände (kann man damit die komische FlaschenhalterTasche festmachen?)

Wie sieht es denn nun mit dem Overallergebnis aus?
Keiner nen Tip?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn nun mit dem Overallergebnis aus?
> Keiner nen Tip?


Ich habe sie mal gesehen. Aber danach ist sie irgendwie verschwunden 

Gruß Kai


----------



## VRTX800 (29. Juni 2009)

M::::: schrieb:


> Also : Wenn ich jemanden verdächtige zu betrügen, latsche ich nach dem Rennen mit meinen 10 anderen Fahrern zum Wettkampfausschuss und bitte um Klärung. Wenn ich den "Verdächtigen" kenne, sprech ich ihn vorher einfach mal an und frag nach.
> 
> Was ich hingegen nie machen würde,wäre Folgendes:
> Ich spreche nicht mit dem "Verdächtigen" und auch nicht mit dem Wettkampfausschuss, packe aber dann 2 Tage später in nem Forum aus das jemand eventuell,vielleicht,ggf., unter Umständen abkürzt haben könnte und führe als Untermauerung irgendwelche hanebüchenen Rechenspielchen an.
> Mein Tip : Entweder vor Ort den Lauten machen oder gar nicht.



Toller Tipp. Was macht dich überhaupt so sicher, dass nicht bereits mit besagter Person und Rennleitung gesprochen wurde, hm? Weißt du das? Nur weil es hier nicht dokumentiert wurde, sollte man nicht davon ausgehen, dass nichts passiert ist.

Nichts gegen deine Meinung, aber dies ist meines Wissens ein öffentliches Forum und es gehört nunmal dazu auch kontroverse Themen anzusprechen. Davon kann der Sport nur profitieren. Für diejenigen, die viel Zeit in ihren Sport investieren, um Platzierungen fahren oder denen Fair-Play am Herzen liegt, ist dies nunmal ein relevantes Thema.

Und hier wurde niemand hinterrücks denunziert oder als Betrüger vorgeführt. Genau das zeigen die "hahnebüchenen" Zahlenbeispiele. Anonym und dennoch konkret genug um darüber zu diskutieren. Vielmehr geht es nämlich um ein Problem, was auch den Veranstaltern bewusst ist. Die sind i.d.R. dankbar für konstruktive Kritik oder einen dezenten Hinweis. Nicht von ungefähr wurde in Willingen mit Farbmarkierungen gearbeitet.


----------



## xr-fido (29. Juni 2009)

@M::::: Eigentlich wollten wir ja auf der Hegestraße eine gesonderte Bergsprintwertung fahren. Nachdem wir dann aber erfahren haben, wieviel allein eine zusätzliche Matte kostet, mussten wir davon leider Abstand nehmen. 
Und um Fragen vorzubeugen: Nein, wir können keine billigere Zeitnahme einkaufen, da wir als Bundesliga-Ausrichter vertraglich gebunden sind.


----------



## thomas79 (29. Juni 2009)

indian66 schrieb:


> gute Frage, waren wohl Restbestände (kann man damit die komische FlaschenhalterTasche festmachen?)



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man damit die Tasche am Gürtel/Beckengurt festmachen kann. Alternativ könnte man hinten die beiden Schrauben lösen, und da ein Band vom Rucksack durchlegen und wieder zuschrauben?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

xr-fido schrieb:


> @M::::: Eigentlich wollten wir ja auf der Hegestraße eine gesonderte Bergsprintwertung fahren. Nachdem wir dann aber erfahren haben, wieviel allein eine zusätzliche Matte kostet, mussten wir davon leider Abstand nehmen.
> Und um Fragen vorzubeugen: Nein, wir können keine billigere Zeitnahme einkaufen, da wir als Bundesliga-Ausrichter vertraglich gebunden sind.


Die Idee war natürlich großartig! Leider zu teuer... Allerdings hätte ich es besser gefunden, regelmäßig Zwischenzeiten zu nehmen. Aber letztlich kommt es ja eh nur auf die Zielzeit an!

Noch eine Frage:
Wie viele Kilometer hatte das Rennen offiziell? Ich habe die ganze Zeit etwas von 48km gehört, im Ziel war dann von 53km die Rede. Was stimmt nun?

Danke für die Info schon mal im Voraus,
Gruß Kai


----------



## KONI-DU (29. Juni 2009)

War nee richtig geile Veranstaltung. Bin nächstes Jahr gerne wieder dabei.

@vrtx800

Wenn Du nur mit halben Sachen hier ankommst, dann kann schon der Eindruck entstehen, das du das Thema / Problem *nur* hier im Forum ansprichst. Bis M:::: Beitrag wusste hier noch keiner, dass du vor Ort schon aktiv warst


----------



## Eisa (29. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Die Idee war natürlich großartig! Leider zu teuer... Allerdings hätte ich es besser gefunden, regelmäßig Zwischenzeiten zu nehmen. Aber letztlich kommt es ja eh nur auf die Zielzeit an!
> 
> Noch eine Frage:
> Wie viele Kilometer hatte das Rennen offiziell? Ich habe die ganze Zeit etwas von 48km gehört, im Ziel war dann von 53km die Rede. Was stimmt nun?
> ...



Offiziell war doch die Rede von 50km und 1300 HM
Mit GPS Gerät erfasste Daten: 49,42km und 1300 HM
Gruß Eisa


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

Eisa schrieb:


> Offiziell war doch die Rede von 50km und 1300 HM
> Mit GPS Gerät erfasste Daten: 49,42km und 1300 HM
> Gruß Eisa


Verdächtig, sehr verdächtig! 
Ich habe ansich auf der Ziellinie meinen Tacho "genullt" und komme auf 52,26km. Höhenmeter habe ich nicht  Aber da war ja offiziell von "exakt" 1370 die Rede.

SDanke für die Auskunft 
Gibt es auch noch offizielle Angaben?

Gruß Kai
EDIT: Wann ich ihn nach dem Ziel abgenommen habe, weiß ich nicht mehr...


----------



## Re-spekt (29. Juni 2009)

*Zitat:[*I]_Also : Wenn ich jemanden verdächtige zu betrügen, latsche ich nach dem Rennen mit meinen 10 anderen Fahrern zum Wettkampfausschuss und bitte um Klärung. Wenn ich den "Verdächtigen" kenne, sprech ich ihn vorher einfach mal an und frag nach_[/I]

Ich hatte ja auf indirektem Weg mit der Rennleitung gesprochen - aber auch von vorn herein gesagt, das ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen kann "wer es war"!

wie auch ?

ich war bis dato davon ausgegangen, das sowas unter Vorsatz nicht passiert ! 
so schau ich mir selten, die vor mir fahrenden genau an " mit hinblick darauf das ich sie nach 2h identifizieren soll.

Für mich ist mir auch egal ob jemand abkürzt oder nicht !
(er versaut sich ja seinen eigenen Spaß am Erfolg)
Deswegen war mir aber nicht egal, das es mich knapp 10 min. (4min. bergab 6min. bergauf)gekostet hat !

P.S.
Prinzipiell würde ich natürlich jeden der Abkürzt melden - aber nur mit der Sicherheit das es keinen Unschuldigen trifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (30. Juni 2009)

xr-fido schrieb:


> ...
> Und um Fragen vorzubeugen: Nein, wir können keine billigere Zeitnahme einkaufen, da wir als Bundesliga-Ausrichter vertraglich gebunden sind.



Danke. Ich fragte mich schon oft warum die Belgier das alles für einen Spottpreis anbieten & es hier immer so verdammt teuer ist. Der BDR ist also mit schuld.


Noch etwas zur Startsituation: vielleicht in Summe eine halbe Stunde früher starten & dann in Blöcken zu 200 - 300 Personen mit 10min. Abstand. Dank elektronischer Zeitnahme ist das doch kein Problem & dürfte auf der Strecke deutlich entzerren. Weiterhin könnte man (wie es andere Veranstalter auch machen) ein Zeitlimit an einem Punkt der Strecke setzen & wer später kommt wird auf eine verkürzte Strecke geleitet (was natürlich nachgehalten werden muß --> eine Messmatte mehr).


----------



## Loriot76 (30. Juni 2009)

checky schrieb:


> Weiterhin könnte man (wie es andere Veranstalter auch machen) ein Zeitlimit an einem Punkt der Strecke setzen & wer später kommt wird auf eine verkürzte Strecke geleitet (was natürlich nachgehalten werden muß --> eine Messmatte mehr).


 
Das wurde mehr oder weniger auch gemacht. Vor dem Zielbereich (etwa 500 m vor dem Ziel) standen 2 Leute, die die Fahrer abgefangen haben-. Passte mit der von mir selbst gestoppten Zeit überein. 
Die meinten dann, dass man in Ruhe bis zu Ende fahren soll, aber auch nicht durchs Ziel preschen soll, da ein anderes Rennen schon begonnen hätte. War allerdings noch nicht 15:30 Uhr?! Habe mich dann dummerweise auf eine Strecke verirrt, wo mich irgendwelche Könner mit Lichthupe zur Seite gedrängt haben  Aber nix passiert, passte schon


----------



## sunny1766 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.
Noch Mal die Frage; Weiß jemand wo die Liste mit der Gesamtteilnehmerzahl zu finden ist!
Finde immer nur die nach Klassen eingeteilt!!!!
Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruß
Sunny


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2009)

sunny1766 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> Noch Mal die Frage; Weiß jemand wo die Liste mit der Gesamtteilnehmerzahl zu finden ist!
> Finde immer nur die nach Klassen eingeteilt!!!!
> Danke für eure Hilfe.
> ...


Ich habe die einzelnen Klassen zusammenaddiert und kam 661.
Über eine öffentliche Gesamtwertung würde ich mich sehr freuen! 

Gruß kai


----------



## Eum1978 (30. Juni 2009)

Hat eigentlich irgendwer die GPS Daten von dem Rennen? Die hätt ich nämlich gerne!


----------



## Tommy B. (30. Juni 2009)

Eum1978 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgendwer die GPS Daten von dem Rennen? Die hätt ich nämlich gerne!



Das Thema wurde doch auf der letzten Seite schon ausgiebig behandelt ...


----------



## pseudosportler (30. Juni 2009)

Eum1978 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgendwer die GPS Daten von dem Rennen? Die hätt ich nämlich gerne!



Jep, 49,5km 1324hm, den gespeicherten Track gebe ich aber nicht weiter .

Danke an den Veranstalter, war ne echt Klasse Veranstaltung . Ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei, wen es die Veranstaltung nochmal giebt.
Wetter ist einer der wenigen Marathons in NRW der richtig Spaß macht, waren richtig geile Stücke dabei.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Deleted 83484 (30. Juni 2009)

checky schrieb:


> Noch etwas zur Startsituation: vielleicht in Summe eine halbe Stunde früher starten & dann in Blöcken zu 200 - 300 Personen mit 10min. Abstand. Dank elektronischer Zeitnahme ist das doch kein Problem & dürfte auf der Strecke deutlich entzerren. Weiterhin könnte man (wie es andere Veranstalter auch machen) ein Zeitlimit an einem Punkt der Strecke setzen & wer später kommt wird auf eine verkürzte Strecke geleitet (was natürlich nachgehalten werden muß --> eine Messmatte mehr).



Die Idee mit einem früheren Start fände ich auch gut aber in Blöcken und 10 Min. Abstand wird sich eher nicht durchsetzen...dann dann müsste der Innenstadtbereich von Wetter+ die Ruhrbrücke zu lange gesperrt werden...das gäbe nur Unmut!!
Entzerren wäre gut, aber nur durch eine längere Anfangssteigung möglich....da bleibt fast nur die Grundschötteler Str. ( die Steigung nach der Ruhrbrücke ) noch weiter hoch zu fahren....
Aber es gibt bestimmt Gründe, warum die nur bis zu dem bekannten Punkt genutzt wird und es dann rechts ab geht.


Was mich etwas ärgert ist das es keine Urkunden gibt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Was mich etwas ärgert ist das es keine Urkunden gibt.


Gibt es nicht? 
Wie doof!

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (30. Juni 2009)

Was mich total beeindruckt hat, sind diese Singlespeed-Fahrer.

Der schnelleste von denen hat 2:39.36 für den MArathon gebraucht......mit einem Gang !!!!!!!

Auf der Bachstrasse ( Ashaltstraße nach der Burgruine ) fuhr ca. 30 Meter vor mir so ein "harter Hund"...plötzlich ein lauter Schrei....rumms...war er mitsamt seinem Rad ( mit Rennradlenker!!!!! ) umgefallen und lag wie ein Käfer auf dem Rücken.
Auf die Frage, ob ein Krankenwagen kommen solle sagte er nur: Quatsch ...und fluchte dannach noch über sich und seine verkrampfte Wade.
Ich fuhr weiter...........und nach etwa 20 Minuten kam dann am Schlussberg ( Schnodderbach ).... der "verkrampfte Käfer" an mir vorbeigefahren....auf meine Frage hin, wie es seinem Bein gehe sagte er nur: alles Firlefanz...es wäre alles wieder tiptop.....und ward nicht mehr gesehen.....

*RESPEKT !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Was mich total beeindruckt hat, sind diese Singlespeed-Fahrer. *RESPEKT !!!!!!!!!*


*zustimm*
Total kranke Jungs! 
Aber geil! 

Kai


----------



## Königwagner (30. Juni 2009)

müsing schrieb:


> ich hätte wenigstens etwas zum spenden



Aber Hirn kanns nicht sein


----------



## pseudosportler (30. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> *zustimm*
> Total kranke Jungs!
> Aber geil!
> 
> Kai



Sag nicht das wir krank sind, höchstens ein bisschen bekoppt .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Sag nicht das wir krank sind, höchstens ein bisschen bekoppt .
> 
> MfG pseudosportler


Bekloppt ist es auch, keine Frage.
Ich finde es sehr geil!

Kai


----------



## Beelzebub (30. Juni 2009)

Sind wir nicht alle etwas Bluna?

im ernst mit einem geschalteten rad wäre ich vermutlich auch nicht viel schneller gewesen am samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Sag nicht das wir krank sind, höchstens ein bisschen bekoppt .
> 
> MfG pseudosportler



Geht hochgradig fertig auch? 

Nee Ihr seid schon krass!


----------



## pseudosportler (30. Juni 2009)

Beelzebub schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht alle etwas Bluna?
> 
> im ernst mit einem geschalteten rad wäre ich vermutlich auch nicht viel schneller gewesen am samstag.



Denke auch das da mit einem Schalter 5-10% drin sind, aber drauf geschi.en,ob ich jetzt 200 oder 100 werde ist doch egal, aber mit den SSP ist es halt noch ne Herausforderung .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## pseudosportler (30. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Geht hochgradig fertig auch?
> 
> Nee Ihr seid schon krass!



Das geht so gerade noch, aber nur weil es von na Frau kommt .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Denke auch das da mit einem Schalter 5-10% drin sind, aber drauf geschi.en,ob ich jetzt 200 oder 100 werde ist doch egal, aber mit den SSP ist es halt noch ne Herausforderung .
> MfG pseudosportler


Genau. Und was man nicht am Bike hat, kann auch nicht kaputt gehen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Das geht so gerade noch, aber nur weil es von na Frau kommt .
> 
> MfG pseudosportler




Nein, im Ernst, Ihr seid schon geil und habt meine volle Hochachtung 

Biste in Duisburg dies Jahr dabei?


----------



## pseudosportler (30. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nein, im Ernst, Ihr seid schon geil und habt meine volle Hochachtung
> 
> Biste in Duisburg dies Jahr dabei?



Jep, aber geschaltet, sonst gibt es ärger mit den Cheffe, wen ich zu langsam fahre.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Beelzebub (30. Juni 2009)

SSP fahren macht jedenfalls nicht einsam. mit so vielen leuten wie ich da auf der strecke ins gespräch gekommen bin......


edith sagt: dein postfach ist voll


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Jep, aber geschaltet, sonst gibt es ärger mit den Cheffe, wen ich zu langsam fahre.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler






Schade, so ist der Wiedererkenungswert gleich im Ar.....


----------



## pseudosportler (30. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Schade, so ist der Wiedererkenungswert gleich im Ar.....



Wiso, ich bin der kleine dicke mit der Radbrille Helm und Rad, kanst mich nicht verpassen .
Mal im ernst, in den Gewühl ist es eh unwarscheinlich das man jemanden erkennt, sowohl auf wie abseits der Strecke.
Na ja kannst ja mal ausschau nach einem schwarzen Hardtail mit Fahrer im IBC DIMB Racing Team Outfit oder ein schwarzes Triko mit weißen Streifen, auf den Kragen steht mein Nickname.
So bin raus 4:30 schellt der Wecker.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Juni 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Wiso, ich bin der kleine dicke mit der Radbrille Helm und Rad, kanst mich nicht verpassen .
> Mal im ernst, in den Gewühl ist es eh unwarscheinlich das man jemanden erkennt, sowohl auf wie abseits der Strecke.
> Na ja kannst ja mal ausschau nach einem schwarzen Hardtail mit Fahrer im IBC DIMB Racing Team Outfit oder ein schwarzes Triko mit weißen Streifen, auf den Kragen steht mein Nickname.
> So bin raus 4:30 schellt der Wecker.
> ...



Ich erkenne dich schon da mach dir mal keine Sorgen!
Und in Wetter hab ich dich auch gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Wiso, ich bin der kleine dicke mit der Radbrille Helm und Rad, kanst mich nicht verpassen .
> Mal im ernst, in den Gewühl ist es eh unwarscheinlich das man jemanden erkennt, sowohl auf wie abseits der Strecke.
> Na ja kannst ja mal ausschau nach einem schwarzen Hardtail mit Fahrer im IBC DIMB Racing Team Outfit oder ein schwarzes Triko mit weißen Streifen, auf den Kragen steht mein Nickname.
> So bin raus 4:30 schellt der Wecker.
> ...



Werd ich tun *lach. Ne gute Nacht Dir (meiner geht um 5 )


----------



## Tommy B. (1. Juli 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Wiso, ich bin der kleine dicke mit der Radbrille Helm und Rad, kanst mich nicht verpassen .
> Mal im ernst, in den Gewühl ist es eh unwarscheinlich das man jemanden erkennt, sowohl auf wie abseits der Strecke.
> Na ja kannst ja mal ausschau nach einem schwarzen Hardtail mit Fahrer im IBC DIMB Racing Team Outfit oder ein schwarzes Triko mit weißen Streifen, auf den Kragen steht mein Nickname.
> So bin raus 4:30 schellt der Wecker.
> ...



... nicht zu vergessen der Rock den Du manchmal trägst ...


----------



## muskator (1. Juli 2009)

hat jemand fotos gemacht? ausser sportfotograf.

...also vom rennen, nicht von engelbert im rock. (das foto hab ich schon)

gruss dirk


----------



## pseudosportler (1. Juli 2009)

Heh, ruhe hier, ihr ruiniert meinen schlechten Ruf .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Ritzelfresse (2. Juli 2009)

Als aller erstes mal Hallo Community...

Persönlich kann ich nur sagen,TOLLER Marathon...SUPER Orga,Nette Fahrer/innen,...es war ein toller Samstag...

Und an dieser Stelle einfach mal einen Gruß an mein mit mir gestartetes Team....Es war mir wieder mal eine Ehre mit euch fahren zu dürfen...Hochachtung....!!

Und an dieser Stelle auch mal einen Gruß an Grunzi!!!
Der auf dem Rücken liegende Käfer ist ins Ziel gekommen (das weiss ich so gut weil ich es war)Und ich kann nur sagen...man hat das Bier danach gut geschmecktDa hat man gleich die Krämpfe wieder vergessen

PS:Wir betreiben alle den gleichen Sport (Spaß) ob mit einem Gang oder Schaltbar...Hauptsache ist doch, das es Spaß macht....


----------



## Deleted 83484 (2. Juli 2009)

Ritzelfresse schrieb:


> Als aller erstes mal Hallo Community...
> 
> Persönlich kann ich nur sagen,TOLLER Marathon...SUPER Orga,Nette Fahrer/innen,...es war ein toller Samstag...
> 
> ...



Na denn nochmals "persönlich" : Respekt !!!
Ich war der Mensch mit den Hühnerbeinen am Helm.....und am Schlussberg mit nix mehr in meinen Beinen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Ich war der Mensch mit den Hühnerbeinen am Helm.....


Ey, dich hab ich doch gesehen! 
Na ja, war irgendwann vorm Start. Ich selbst war da weniger eine Attraktion. Wirst mich also wohl nicht gesehen haben 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Ritzelfresse (2. Juli 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Na denn nochmals "persönlich" : Respekt !!!
> Ich war der Mensch mit den Hühnerbeinen am Helm.....und am Schlussberg mit nix mehr in meinen Beinen




Haha,Dich hab ich gesehen,die Hühnerbeine waren gut,hab mich weggelacht...und dachte mir noch einer der einen an der Waffel hat...hatte ja ne Babysocke von meiner kleinen Nichte an der Bowde...

Bist durchgekommen???


----------



## Deleted 83484 (2. Juli 2009)

Ritzelfresse schrieb:


> Haha,Dich hab ich gesehen,die Hühnerbeine waren gut,hab mich weggelacht...und dachte mir noch einer der einen an der Waffel hat...hatte ja ne Babysocke von meiner kleinen Nichte an der Bowde...
> 
> Bist durchgekommen???




Sind wir nicht alle etwas verrückt ????

Ja durchgekommen schon, aber nach dem Zielschluss....4:30 Stunden !!! 
Noch gerade in die Wertung gerutscht ;-)
War total alle...quasi der Akku war leer. Mit tat nix weh nur der Körper sagte: NÖ
Aber 2010  bin ich wieder da ;-))
Dies Jahr war's das mit Marathon......jetzt heisst es: abnehmen und nächstes  Jahr fahre ich dann wieder Saalhausen, CTF in Essen, Wetter, Plettenberg.......aber dafür müssen locker 15 Kilo runter !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelfresse (4. Juli 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht alle etwas verrückt ????
> 
> Ja durchgekommen schon, aber nach dem Zielschluss....4:30 Stunden !!!
> Noch gerade in die Wertung gerutscht ;-)
> ...




Ja ums durchkommen gehts doch....man kann lieber am Ende durchkommen, und Spaß haben als irgendwo im Mittelfeld verbissen zu landen...Ich fand die Stimmung im hinteren Feld sehr gut...viel Respekt voreinander...nette Unterhaltungen...keiner hat gedrängelt...stattdessen vielen aufbauende Sprüche für die die gerade langsamer geworden sind...war ein netter Haufen da hinten....

Wer ist denn da oben in Wetter Lokalpatriot??Und kennt die Strecken??War ja viel im Privatbesitz...aber die Trails haben mir gefallen...würde da gerne noch mal fahren gehen....ja klar,spätestens nächstes Jahr wieder
Wer da häufiger fährt, darf sich gerne mal melden...und ein paar von seinen Secret Trails zeigen....


----------



## xr-fido (7. Juli 2009)

So, jetzt können wir auch die Ergebnisse des Marathons in einer Gesamtübersicht darstellen: http://services.datasport.com/2009/mtb/bl/wetter/RANG092.HTM

Für die Team-Wertung gibt es hier die Platzierungen: http://services.datasport.com/2009/mtb/bl/wetter/Teamwertung.pdf


----------



## pseudosportler (8. Juli 2009)

Dank .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## xr-fido (8. Juli 2009)

@Ritzelfresse: Jetzt könnte ich ja mal "ganz uneigennützig" darauf hinweisen, dass sich der RSC Tretlager Wetter jeden Sonntag um 10 Uhr auf dem Harkortberg zu Ausfahrten in der bekannten Umgebung trifft. Und es gibt keinen Rennstress.
Übrigens gibt es hier http://picasaweb.google.de/RSCTretlager schon mal ein paar Fotos vom Festival. Weitere Bilder -insbesondere die, die beim Marathon vom "Foto-Motorrad" aus geschossen wurden- folgen noch!


----------



## Ritzelfresse (8. Juli 2009)

@Ritzelfresse: Jetzt könnte ich ja mal "ganz uneigennützig" darauf hinweisen, dass sich der RSC Tretlager Wetter jeden Sonntag um 10 Uhr auf dem Harkortberg zu Ausfahrten in der bekannten Umgebung trifft. Und es gibt keinen Rennstress.

Als aller erstes mal Merci...an sich sehr gerne...doch jetzt kommt die Problemstellung...ich kann Sonntags nicht Bin da immer schon verplant...fährt der ein oder andere auch Samstags??Oder unter der Woche abends???das wäre super...und warum bist Du nur so uneigenützig???So eine feine Geste!!!

Nee mal im ernst hätte echt richtig Lust auf die Region..also wenns anders geht gerne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xr-fido (8. Juli 2009)

Es gibt dann noch einen weiteren Termin, nämlich mittwochsabend um 18 Uhr. Schau einfach mal bei uns im Forum rein: www.rsc-tretlager.de 
Dort werden immer die Verabredungen zum Fahren gepostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xr-fido (12. Juli 2009)

So - jetzt findet man vom Marathon wieder zahlreiche neue Fotos unter http://picasaweb.google.de/RSCTretlager


----------



## Königwagner (12. Juli 2009)

Da (Link oben) werden kurzfristig noch ca. 75 Bilder von der Tragepassage  Wiese vor der Hegestraße erscheinen. Sind zwar nur vom Handy, aber mit z. T. beachtlicher Qualität.

Gruß vom Streckenposten auf der Wiese


----------



## California81 (8. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es schon einen Termin für 2010?
Ich möchte vermeiden genau zum Ruhrbike-Festival im Urlaub zu sein.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Oktober 2009)

Raccoons#81 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon einen Termin für 2010?
> Ich möchte vermeiden genau zum Ruhrbike-Festival im Urlaub zu sein.




Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe ist der vorläufige Termin eine Woche nach 24-Std- Duisburg, also der 14/15.8.2010 und somit wohl auch genau eine Wocche vor Grafschaft :-(, so das Wetter für mich wohl nur als Streckenposten stattfinden wird....


----------



## Rumas (9. Oktober 2009)

wo hast du die Termine her...


----------



## apoptygma (9. Oktober 2009)

Rumas schrieb:


> wo hast du die Termine her...




Hier her!

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&menuid=288


----------



## Unrest (10. Oktober 2009)

Duisburg - Wetter - Grafschaft..
****. Das ist nicht gut.


----------

